# Ye Ol' Workout Journal



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

I???ve been doing a fairly simple, 4-day, each body-part once a week routine for a while now (legs, chest, back, arms).  However, I???m getting a little bored with that and need a change.  I???ve been reading about Westside training, both pros and cons, and have decided to give it a go, although it won???t be strict Westside.  Actually, Westside seems to be more a philosophy than a strict training program.

One major modification is the amount of deadlifting that I plan to do.  Strict Westside doesn???t do much deadlifting, preferring to maximize use of assistance exercises to increase the deadlift.  Some articles suggest limit deadlifting to once per month, or you???ll lose strength.  I have found that if I don???t deadlift on a regular basis, I lose strength in that exercise, so I???ll continue to deadlift once a week unless my lower back objects.

The new routine will be a mesh of Westside plus what I have been doing plus some cardio stuff that I???ve unabashedly stolen from gwcaton???s journal.  

Unless life???s activities get in the way, the routine will be like this:

Mon ??? ME Upper (chest day ??? suggested ME Upper routine plus some extra exercises for chest)

Wed ??? ME Lower (back day)

Fri ??? DE Upper (arm day)

Sat ??? DE Lower (leg day)


I actually started this last week, doing a dry-run, testing various exercises and trying to figure out the appropriate weights to use.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

Mon, Mar 28 (ME Upper, chest)

Bench Press
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 ??? the bar went up, but so did my butt about half-way up, so we???ll call it one cheat rep

Close Grip Bench
225 x 5
225 x 4
205 x 5
205 x 4

Incline DB Press
70 x 9
75 x 7
75 x 4

Hammer Strength Iso-lateral Incline Press
140 x 7
140 x 5

Triceps Machine Press (seated, arms on pad, press down)
100 x 12
112.5 x 8

Barbell Row
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 6

Barbell Curl
85 x 7
85 x 7
85 x 5

Power Cleans + Shoulder Press (doubles as cardio, hopefully more sets as time goes on)
135 x 7 + 3 (7 times cleaned, the first 3 times pressed also)
135 x 5 + 2
115 x 6 + 3
115 x 6 + 3
115 x 5 + 3


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice to see a familiar face around here! Good luck bro. I am a huge Westside fan, I'll be keeping up with this journal.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Captain,
I'm also a westside fan, and summarily ignore their position on deadlifts, as it is my favorite lift .  I'll see how your modified workout works for you.  Good luck.
-Dan


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Awww Crap!! Another "Westside" journal. Now that just makes ME want to do it again  Sorry, everytime I see Westside I want to drop whatever I'm doing and go back to it but everytime I do I get hurt  Anyway, seen you posting here for a few years and wanted to check out your journal. Looking good  Just be careful not to overtrain, obviously pretty easy with Westside and you've got a crapload of sets in there.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Cap'n 

Mind if I follow along ?  LOL


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2005)

cool, the capt. is back!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

Monstar - Glad to have you around.  I've stolen some stuff from your journals, too.

sftwrngnr - Thanks.  So we're in agreement on DLs?  Glad to see I'm not the only one.  We share similar professions, also, it seems.

rock - If you don't want to train Westside, you can live vicariously through me, although you may want to choose sftwrngnr.  His lifts are better than mine.  As for the number of sets I did today, I could probably have cut out the sets of 205 and 235 bench, but other than that, it was OK.  I can usually tell later in the day when I've gone overboard.  Right now I feel fine and I've got tomorrow to recover.

gwcaton - Nice of you to join in.  Thanks to you, I'm going to try squats for cardio on the lower days.

P-funk -  Thanks.  Your advice is always welcome.

Everyone -


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, welcome back capt'n.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm on board


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome PreMier and JerseyDevil.       Two more hard-core lifters!     It looks like there's a most excellent group following here.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2005)

hey cap'n. i'll be following along, strength training is always interesting. throw some higher rep front squats between the p-cleans and oh presses and that will kick your ass! your a strong dude, good luck with westside.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Yan.      Front squats too, huh?  Got any ideas on what day to do that combo?  DE Lower day might be a possibility.  What do you think?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2005)

*Wed, Mar 30 (ME Lower, back)*

Squats
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1  (I???m not sure that I broke parallel on this one.  It felt a little high.)

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 3
425 x 1
445 x 1
455  

Shrugs
225 x 12
315 x 10
405 x 6
405 x 6
405 x 5  (grip starting to fail here)

Standing Good Mornings
185 x 8
225 - 3 x 6

Hammer Strength Hi Row
180 x 10
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 6

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 10
180 x 6
180 x 5

I think I???m going to replace the low row with a Lat pulldown or chin-ups next week, and move the low row to DE Upper day as the back exercise.  One rowing exercise a day is enough, especially since they???re being done 3 days a week.

Squats for cardio (alternated sets with the Ab Crunch Machine)
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 7
135 x 4  (ug)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 15
70 x 12
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6

BW:  221, down a pound from Monday, which I now realize I forgot to enter.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

looks like a good session.  Don't you want your max effort lift ot be something like Good mornings or rack position deads?  So that you aren't pulling sinlges for the full ROM?  Also, are you supposed to be doing squats and deads in the same workout?  Is this your own thing based on west-side or is this a traditional approach to it?  It has been awhile since I took a look at the template.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hi Yan.      Front squats too, huh?  Got any ideas on what day to do that combo?  DE Lower day might be a possibility.  What do you think?



if your going light and doing them to increase conditioning, i'd put them anywhere really. its really tough though, so i would put it on a day where you won't be completely wiped out by the end of the workout. If you are doing them to increase power and conditioning and are planning on actually going heavy and progressing, then i'd say put them on a DE day and do them first because the clean is so dependant on skill and explosiveness you want to be fresh when doing them.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn Capt..


You are strong


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn Captain, you're another one I'd like to workout with.  Our age and weights used are close, but of course you would blow me away in deadlifts .  My dl max on a good day, with the earth positioned in perfect alignment with the sun is 405.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't you want your max effort lift ot be something like Good mornings or rack position deads?  So that you aren't pulling sinlges for the full ROM?  Also, are you supposed to be doing squats and deads in the same workout?  Is this your own thing based on west-side or is this a traditional approach to it?  It has been awhile since I took a look at the template.



By-the-book Westside has only one max effort lift per workout and the recommended lifts are Good Mornings (60%), Squats (25%) and Deadlifts (15%), so no, I shouldn't be doing squats and deads in the same workout.
As I mentioned in the intro, for me personally, I lose strength in the deadlift if I don't deadlift, so I will perform that exercise at least 3 out of 4 weeks.

Also, I don't intend to squat and deadlift in every ME lower workout, but my squat total is not very good, so I'm trying to squat twice a week on occasion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> if your going light and doing them to increase conditioning, i'd put them anywhere really. its really tough though, so i would put it on a day where you won't be completely wiped out by the end of the workout.



Right now I'm doing them for cardio only, so I think I'll add them in right after box squats on DE lower day.  I have been saving the cardio portion for the end of the workout, but you've got a good point about not being wiped out when doing them.  Saturday it is!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Gary and JD.  It would be good having a workout partner of similar ability.  I've had just a couple of workout partners in the past few years, but they don't last much past 3 weeks.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2005)

glad you're back!  i'll be following along.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks, nikegurl.  All that travelling was getting tiring.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

*Fri, Apr 1 (DE Upper, arms)*

Med grip Bench Press
185 ??? 10 x 3

Tricep machine
112.5 x 11
112.5 x 11
112.5 x 9
112.5 x 8

V-bar pressdowns (not sure how much each plate weighs, 10 lb I think)
6 plates x 9
6 plates x 9
6 plates x 8

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 ??? 4 x 10

Chinups  (not too impressive here)
BW x 5
BW x 3    

Standing BB Curl
75 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 7
85 x 6

Bicep machine
75 x 9
87.5 x 5
87.5 x 4

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 9
20 x 8
20 x 8

No cardio.

BW: 221


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Chinups at 221lbs is pretty good 

Thats right, you were in Paris?  How was that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2005)

For the past 14 months, I've been spending about half my time in Spain.  Initially I was working in a place called Aranjuez, about 35-40 miles SSE of Madrid.  Lately, I've been going to a place called Ferrol on the north coast. Fortunately, in both places I've been able to find a gym to workout, thus helping to keep my sanity.  I just wish they were open on the weekends.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh thats right Spain.  You speak fluent spanish?  What do you do?   Iwant to live in Europe.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2005)

The words that I know I can speak very fluently.  The problem is that I don't have a large vocabulary.  I can speak and read it a little, but I have a lot of trouble with aural comprehension.  The people that I work with all speak English better than I speak Spanish, so at work it's almost all English.  If I was forced to use Spanish more than I had been, I think I'd be a little better at it.

I'm a software engineer (aka, computer programmer) and in conjunction with a company in Spain, we're delivering a sonar system for the Spanish Navy.  We're in the final stages of testing right now.

What parts of Europe do you want to live in?  The small towns (cities) where I work would not appeal to me as a full-time residence.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, I would like to live in Rome.  But I have never been there.  I have been to Greece and it really would be my dream to have a small vineyard there someday.  We stayed in Vulgameni just south of Athens.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Sat, Apr 2 (DE Lower, legs)*

Box Squats
205 ??? 10 x 2

SLDL
225 x 8
245 x 8
265 x 5

Cardio time: Power Clean + Front Squat + Military Press  Yan
95 x 5 + 5 + 5 (2 sets)
95 x 4 + 4 + 4 (2 sets)
95 x 3 + 3 + 3 (1 set)

45-degree Leg Press
630 x 8
630 x 6
630 x 6

Hyper-extensions
35 x 10
35 x 9
35 x 9
35 x 8
35 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises (super-set with the Hyper-extensions)
9, 9, 8, 8, 6

BW: 222


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

*Mon, Apr 4 (ME Upper, chest)*

Bench Press
195 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
300 x 1 butt-off-the-bench rep (2 sets)

Close Grip Bench
235 x 4
235 x 3
225 x 4
225 x 3
205 x 4

Incline DB Press
80 x 6
80 x 4
75 x 5

Dips
8, 6, 6, 5

Seated Triceps Machine Press
112.5 x 9
112.5 x 7

Barbell Row
225 ??? 4 x 5

Barbell Curl
85 x 6
85 x 5

Power Cleans + Military Press
115 x 5 + 5
115 x 4 + 4
115 x 3 + 3

Power Cleans only
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 6

BW: 220


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.



> butt-off-the-bench rep (2 sets)


  Is this your improvement on westside training ? I don't see this in anybody elses journal . LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2005)

It's a very advanced technique.   

Seriously, I feel in control lowering the bar and until it goes about halfway up, at which point the form goes to hell.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice push strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

*Wed, Apr 6 (ME Lower, back)*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
425 x 1
450 x 1
460 x 1

Platform Deadlifts (about 6 inches high)
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 2

Shrugs
315 x 9
405 x 7
405 x 7

Standing Good Mornings
185 x 6
225 x 4  (Stopped at this point since my lower back was starting to get fatigued)

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 9
170 x 8
200 x 7

Chin-ups
5, 4, 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 10
135 x 5

No cardio today.

BW:  219


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks, PreMier!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice pull strength too, now we know why your Captn. Deadlift lol


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

strong capt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice deads Cap'n!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Sheesh Capt.  I think you need a promotion !!!   thats a butt load of deadlifting !! And heavy too


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

very nice numbers capt, great job


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been working out, just haven't got around to posting them.

*Fri, Apr 8 (DE Upper, arms)*

Med grip Bench Press
205 ??? 5 x 3
190 ??? 5 x 3
175 x 8
175 x 7
175 x 5

Power Clean and Press
115 ??? 5 + 5
115 ??? 4 + 4
115 ??? 6 + 3
115 ??? 7 + 3
115 ??? 7 + 2

Tricep machine
125 x 7
125 x 5
112.5 x 9
112.5 x 7

Underhand grip pressdowns (not sure how much each plate weighs, 10 lb I think)
6 plates x 7
6 plates x 5
5 plates x 8
5 plates x 8

Hammer Strength High Row
200 x 11
250 x 8
250 x 7
250 x 5
250 x 4

Standing BB Curl
60 x 12
70 x 9
70 x 8

Bicep machine
75 x 10
75 x 7

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 11
25 x 7
25 x 5
20 x 6

No cardio.

BW: 222


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Sat, Apr 9 (DE Lower, legs)*

Box Squats
225 ??? 10 x 2

SLDL
135 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 5

Cardio time: Power Clean + Front Squat
115 x 5 + 5
115 x 3 + 3 (4 sets)

Seated Calf raises
100 x 12
100 x 6
100 x 8
100 x 8

45-degree Leg Press
450 x 15
540 x 13
630 x 10
720 x 5

Hyper-extensions
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 7
40 x 8
40 x 7

Hanging Leg Raises (super-set with the Hyper-extensions)
8, 8, 7, 7, 6

BW: 218


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

*Mon, Apr 11 (ME Upper, chest)*

Bench Press
135 x 3
175 x 3
205 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
300  

Close Grip Bench
245 x 1
235 x 1
225 x 3
205 x 5
205 x 3
185 x 4

I went a little narrower than usual, which I now realize was a mistake, as my wrists have been achy all day.

Incline DB Press
80 x 7
80 x 6
80 x 6

HS Iso Lateral Incline Press
140 x 8
160 x 6

V-bar tricep extensions
6 plates x 9
7 plates x 7
7 plates x 6

Barbell Row
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 5

Barbell Drag Curls  Gary
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 6

Suicides super-setted with crunches
4 sets

BW: 221


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice wo's capt. 

Holy Smokes !! 
Bench Press
135 x 3
175 x 3
205 x 3
235 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1        
300 



> Barbell Drag Curls  Gary


  lurker !!  Did you get anything out of them ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm trying hard to get to a legit 300.  If I had your tris, I'd probably be over that by now. As for the curls, I think it's too soon to tell.  We'll see how they feel tomorrow.  I'll be doing them again on Friday.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'm trying hard to get to a legit 300. If I had your tris, I'd probably be over that by now. As for the curls, I think it's too soon to tell. We'll see how they feel tomorrow. I'll be doing them again on Friday.


300 !  Now there's a wet dream for me  

I could feel the effect of the drag curls from the end of the first set . I'll keep them for sometime before i switch to soemthing else .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, your so close to 300 it must hurt LOL! Nice w/o's buddy. And very impressive Deads!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks, Rock, er, I mean Rocco.  The 295 was real ugly, it felt like it took 10 seconds for the last couple of inches. 300 will come someday. Are you ready to start Westside again?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Are you ready to start Westside again?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rock, er, I mean Rocco.  The 295 was real ugly, it felt like it took 10 seconds for the last couple of inches. 300 will come someday. Are you ready to start Westside again?


Naw, I'd like too but I think I've learned my lesson for a few more months. Once fall hits I'll have forgotten about the pain and injuries


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rock, er, I mean Rocco.  The 295 was real ugly, it felt like it took 10 seconds for the last couple of inches. 300 will come someday. Are you ready to start Westside again?


You'll get it Captain.  I was stuck at 290-295, seemed like forever, but eventually I broke 300.  I'd be happy with 275 right now .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hopefully you'll be back soon, Jersey.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

*Wed, Apr 13 (ME Lower, back)*

Deadlifts
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
435 x 1
465 x 1

Box Squats
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 made a very loud noise when I dumped the barbell onto the safety bars of the squat rack

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 3

Cardio Squats
135 x 13
135 x 10
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 5

Chin-ups (super-setted with the HS Low Rows)
5, 5, 4, 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
200 x 6, 6, 6, 3

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 20
90 x 15
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 6

BW:  221


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *Wed, Apr 13 (ME Lower, back)*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 5
> ...



nice numbers capt. but may i ask, why box squats on ME day?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Capt.

what length of RI's do you use ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Hopefully you'll be back soon, Jersey.


I will.  Not going to be a 'downer' in your journal, anyone can read mine and get plenty of that .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> why box squats on ME day?



Hi Yan.  There's a few reasons.

First of all, the Westside article that I'm going by lists 3 main exercises for ME lower day - good mornings, box squat, and deadlifts.  I prefer to do good mornings as an accessory lift.  Doing good morning 1 RMs isn't something I'm enthused about.
It was also suggested that you use only one main lift, but I'm experimenting, hence sometimes doing both deads and squats on ME day.

Second, I was curious what my squat 1 RM is right now (and it is pretty bad - I can bench what I can squat).  The only other time I'm squatting is on DE day, where you don't hit a 1 RM.

Third, next week I will not be training at my regular gym, and I'm not sure what equipment will be available to me (ie, not sure if I'll be able to do box squats).


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> what length of RI's do you use ?



It varies depending on the exercise.  I don't time them carefully, but I can approximate.

On the ME exercises, about 2 minutes between triples and perhaps closer to 3 minutes for the singles.  I'm sure it was a good 3 minutes before the 465 attempt. Today's deadlifts (a set of 5, 3 triples, 2 singles) took about 15 minutes.  

For the cardio squats, it was probably about 20-30 seconds between sets, just long enough to almost catch my breath.

Most of the other exercises are from 1 to 2 minutes between sets, except super-sets, where the RI is the time it takes to walk from one exercise location to the next.

These workouts have been ranging from 70-80 minutes (up about 10 minutes from what I'm used to), which includes warm-up, exercises, cardio, waiting for equipment and socializing.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It varies depending on the exercise. I don't time them carefully, but I can approximate.
> 
> On the ME exercises, about 2 minutes between triples and perhaps closer to 3 minutes for the singles. I'm sure it was a good 3 minutes before the 465 attempt. Today's deadlifts (a set of 5, 3 triples, 2 singles) took about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Capt.  I figured there would be some decent times in between with those poundages


----------



## P-funk (Apr 13, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *Wed, Apr 13 (ME Lower, back)*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 135 x 5
> ...





1) Yan- sometimes they box squat for max singles...."box squats, they aren't just for speed anymore"

2) Capt-  hahha, man, that bar must have fallen from a good foot or two off above the piins since you were sitting to a box.  It wasn't like you were squatting down and just set it on the pins and then rolled out.  It must have been loud as hell when you bailed on that one.  I have bailed before.  I love the sound..hahaha.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2005)

Capt., oh i see what you're saying now. i never really knew they recommended doing box squats for singles.

What Pat said is definitely fun. first time i ever attempted to squat 405 i didn't have a cage, just a rack with some kind of ab bench behind me and a kid doing sit ups on it. i told him to just step back for a min and he looked at me wierd but did it anyway. when he saw me get stuck with 405 and dump, he understood immediately, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2005)

Yan, I don't think I'd even attempt something like that without a rack.  I don't have back problems now and would prefer to keep it that way.

P-funk, I'm sure I startled everyone as there were quite a few WTF looks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

*Fri, Apr 15 (DE Upper, arms)*

Med grip Bench Press
205 ??? 5 x 3
195 ??? 5 x 3
225 x 1

Paused Close Grip Bench Press (3 seconds at the bottom)
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 6

Overhead DB triceps extensions
30 x 12
40 x 10
50 x 7
50 x 6

Rope pressdowns (not sure how much each plate weighs, 10 lb I think)
5 plates x 8
5 plates x 8
5 plates x 6

Hammer Strength High Row
230 x 9
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 7

Standing BB Drag Curls
65 x 8
75 x 6
75 x 5
65 x 8
65 x 6

Bicep machine
75 x 8
75 x 6

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 10
25 x 7
25 x 6

No cardio.

BW: 220

I did the drag curls with a little bit wider grip and this time I felt it in the biceps much more than the first time that I tried this exercise.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.  

3 sec pause in bench press  Nice drag curls !  Looks like your body weight stays pretty level.  Are you bulking/maintaining ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Gary.  I'm definitely not bulking as I've got enough padding around the mid-section right now.  I'm (guessing) somewhere around 14-15% BF, which is plenty high. I know there's some abs under there, I just don't get to see them. 

I generally remain around 220-225 lbs, although sometimes it creeps towards 230 if I get carried away with too many carbs.  When my weight gets that high, I feel bloated and stuffed.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice workouts Capt'n.  Do you like being at 220?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

Great w/o Cappie. How are you liking Westside so far (or your version of westide)?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you like being at 220?



The actual number doesn't bother me.  I'm more concerned with what I see in the mirror.  Or more precisely, more concerned with how my pants fit.   

I've been in the 220-225 range for several years now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How are you liking Westside so far (or your version of westide)?



After tomorrow's workout, I will have completed 3 weeks of what in my opinion is moderately high volume workouts and I had been thinking about writing my thoughts of the workouts.  Your question is the perfect segue.

I can tell that I am approaching over-training.  When I woke up yesterday, my thought was "I'm glad I'm not working out today" as opposed to a more normal, "Damn. I wish today was a workout day."  So next week will be Westside-lite, which means no 1 RMs on ME days and a bit lesser volume.  It's also school vacation week and we're headed south, so a week of shorter workouts coupled with no work will have me rarin' and ready to go when I return.

As far as the workouts go, I am pleased with the results so far. Strength seems to be going up a little, at least for deads and bench.  Not sure about the squats, though.  I plan to make some more adjustments, but I haven't finalized them yet.  I've been searching the net, and there seem to be several different versions of "Westside", so I've been considering the variations.  I'm also open to any suggestions and I'm not bashful about stealing ideas from other people's journals, as Gary and Yan will attest.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Sat, Apr 16 (DE Lower, legs)*

Box Squats
185 ??? 10 x 2

Speed Deadlift singles @ 60% max 1 RM
275 - 6 x 1

The speed deads exercise was from one of the Westside templates I found.  They felt very easy and it didn't really feel like I was getting anything out of them. I'm going to leave them in for a few weeks and see what happens.

Seated Good Mornings
135 - 4 x 8

Cardio time: Power Clean + Front Squat
135 x 8 + 3
135 x 7 + 2
135 x 5 + 2
115 x 6 + 3
115 x 6 + 3

45-degree Leg Press
720 x 8
720 x 6

Leg Curl too tired for SLDLs
50 x 12
75 x 10
100 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises super-set with Ab Crunch machine
9 + 90 x 10
8 + 90 x 8
6 + 90 x 7

BW: 220


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

> Speed Deadlift singles @ 60% max 1 RM
> 275 - 6 x 1
> 
> The speed deads exercise was from one of the Westside templates I found. They felt very easy and it didn't really feel like I was getting anything out of them. I'm going to leave them in for a few weeks and see what happens.



try doing 2-3 reps per set (8-10) with only 30sec RI.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Captain!
Awesome workout!! I REALLY need to fix my bench .
-Dan


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

whats up capt. its not considered stealing idea's we're all here to learn from each other. 

you're workouts are looking good, only thing i did different with the cardio clean-front squat is i went with less reps on cleans and more on front squats and then a couple of OH presses to finish off. so as an example i would do 3 power cleans - 6 front squats - 3 OH presses. that combo really kicks your ass bad, i was close to leaving the gym a couple of times while doing that, lol.

re:the speed dead work, it really isn't hard work unless like pat said you do higher reps (3) and short RI's (30s). after 8 sets of triples i would get fairly winded. most important thing however is concentrating on speed, you gotta think fast i remember reading a while ago your reps should be 1s and under. its difficult to judge, but when i feel as though the bar isn't moving fast enough i'll drop some weight and move it fast...remember Force=Mass x *Acceleration*


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

Your as bad as Yan.. Update!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your as bad as Yan.. Update!


yeh , quite your lurking and post your wo's !


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your as bad as Yan.. Update!



Them's fighting words!    

I had a good excuse.  I was in Orlando.  BTW, if you ever find yourself there and need a place to work out, I highly recommend Gold's Gym on Turkey Lake Road.  It's open 24 hrs/day, 7 days/wk.  48,000 sq ft facility and has just about everything you could want. A one-week pass was $48.  Going there made me realize how piss-poor my gym is.

Vacation is over and my week of Westside-lite was just what the doctor ordered.   I woke up yesterday morning (Tuesday) and was slightly annoyed that it wasn't a workout day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2005)

*Mon, Apr 25 (ME Upper, chest)*

This workout was in a hotel gym, so no spotter or power cage, hence no singles.

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
185 x 9
185 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 6

Paused Close Grip Bench
135 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 8
145 x 6

Incline DB Press
50 x 9 (3 sets)

Barbell Row
135 x 12
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 6

Barbell Drag Curls
65 x 9
75 x 6
75 x 5
65 x 7

Power Clean + Press
95 x 8
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 3

Hanging Leg Raises
8, 7, 8, 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2005)

*Wed, Apr 27 (ME Lower, back, traps)*

Box Squats
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1

I???ve decided to alternate box squats and deadlifts on ME Lower day.  I really need to work on my squat, and hopefully my deadlift won???t suffer too much.  Next time, fewer triples (larger initial jumps) and hopefully more energy left for singles.

Seated Good Mornings
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 8

Shrugs
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 6 (grip failed, didn???t use chalk)
315 x 8
405 x 2 

Static Holds (weight x seconds) (I borrowed this idea from sftwrngnr)
405 x 10
495 x 4
495 x 5
495 x 5
545 x 1

This was somewhat disappointing, especially not being able to hold the 545.  I???ll continue to do this exercise on non-deadlift weeks.

Chin-ups
5, 4, 4, 3

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 6
180 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 20
90 x 12
135 x 6
135 x 7
135 x 5

Power Cleans
115 x 8
115 x 6
115 x 6

BW:  219 (extremely  to be able to hold the weight down while on vacation)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yeh , quite your lurking and post your wo's !



OK, done now.  I had to take too many work breaks today.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

You must of stayed at a really good hotel to have a gym with that much equipment !! It's been a long time since I've been on the road but I never saw anything in the gym but a bike and a really bad universal gym.  

Nice wo's   hows those drag curls treating you by now ? I don't do them as often now that I'm back to PRRS but I do have them in the mix .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 27, 2005)

We splurged the last night of the vacation and stayed at a "Spa and Resort" Hotel near Tampa.  They had a fitness center complete with weight room, cardio room, hot tubs, saunas, indoor and outdoor pools.  The weight room was well equipped (not like the Gold's gym, though).  Not too many hotels have good weight rooms, probably due to liability issues.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> We splurged the last night of the vacation and stayed at a "Spa and Resort" Hotel near Tampa. They had a fitness center complete with weight room, cardio room, hot tubs, saunas, indoor and outdoor pools. The weight room was well equipped (not like the Gold's gym, though). Not too many hotels have good weight rooms, probably due to liability issues.


 You are absolutley correct on that one. I spend a lot of time on the road for work and trying to get in a decent w/o at most hotels is a joke.  There is a site called healthclubs.com that can help find a gym when on the road, but most of them charge $10-$20 a day to use their gym.  But hey, a mediocre w/o is better than none at all, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I spend a lot of time on the road for work and trying to get in a decent w/o at most hotels is a joke.



Ironically, I hadn't even planned on working out at that hotel, since I didn't know about the well-equipped weight room there.  Whenever I travel, I never assume the hotel will have what I want, so either I plan to find a gym nearby or skip the workout and try to make it up later somehow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2005)

*Fri, Apr 29 (DE Upper, arms)*

Med grip Bench Press (30 sec RI)
185 ??? 10 x 3 (60% 1 RM)
225 x 1 (75% 1 RM)

Decline Close Grip Bench Press
175 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 7
175 x 7

Dips
9, 8, 8

Reverse grip tricep pressdowns
5 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
5 plates x 8

Hammer Strength High Row
220 x 10
240 x 8
240 x 7
240 x 6

Narrow grip chinups (palms towards)
5, 4

Standing BB Drag Curls
85 x 5
75 x 6
75 x 6
65 x 7

Bicep machine
75 x 6
75 x 5
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 8

No cardio.  

BW: 219


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2005)

nice w/o capt.

i might have missed it, but what are drag curls?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i might have missed it, but what are drag curls?



It's an exercise that I stole from gwcaton's journal, post #2239.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25813&page=45&pp=50

Arms are probably my worst body part.    I need all the help I can get.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.  

Bi's are a weak bodypart ? ( maybe  ) but they aren't weak... those are pretty heavy for drag curls  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=978999&postcount=2239

Yanick,  If you have any secret techniques/exercises etc. don't post them in your  journal  .  the Capt. likes to lurk and make them his own . *LOL *


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> If you have any secret techniques/exercises etc. don't post them in your  journal  .  the Capt. likes to lurk and make them his own . *LOL *



  Good one, Gary.

The reason that I lurk and steal (is that like B & E?) is because I know I won't learn anything from those silly fitness magazines, nor will I learn anything from the trainers at the gym I go to, so all that's left is the journals here at IM.  I do try to give credit, though, and not pass it off as if it were my own.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Good one, Gary.
> 
> The reason that I lurk and steal (is that like B & E?) is because I know I won't learn anything from those silly fitness magazines, nor will I learn anything from the trainers at the gym I go to, so all that's left is the journals here at IM. I do try to give credit, though, and not pass it off as if it were my own.


  Yes I notice you do acknowledge where you "pick up" some of your ideas .  thats great ! Thats what its all about here   I will be stealing your seated good mornings for my routine


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

*Sat, Apr 30 (DE Lower)*

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I had to work out at home today.  Short and sweet.

Squats @ 60% of 1 RM 
185 ??? 12 x 2
225 x 1

Deadlifts @ 60% of 1 RM
275 ??? 6 x 2

Good Mornings
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

Lying Leg Raises
3 sets of 15 reps


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

*Mon, May 2 (ME Upper, chest)*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
305    I got to within about 3 inches of lockout, but couldn???t finish it. 

Close Grip Bench
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4
205 x 5
205 x 4

Decline DB  Press
70 x 9
80 x 9
90 x 6

Incline DB Press
75 x 6
75 x 5

Dips
BW + 10 ??? 2 sets of 7

Barbell Row
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5

Barbell Drag Curls
75 x 6
75 x 5

DB Lateral Delt Raise
25 x 7
25 x 6

DB Rear Delt Raise
35 x 7
35 x 5

Hanging Leg Raises
10, 9, 9

BW: 220


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

nice lifts capt. i don't know if you went over this or not, but how long does an average workout like that take you to finish? i know you don't strictly time your RI's and that looks to be a bit of volume so i was just curious.

EDIT: re:your bench. if locking out is your problem i'll put money on it that if you switch up to floor/board pressing for 2-3 weeks you'll come back and nail 305 like its a feather.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Nice wo's Capt.

Almost on the 305 !!  Bet you get it next time you try


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> how long does an average workout like that take you to finish? i know you don't strictly time your RI's and that looks to be a bit of volume so i was just curious.



Today's workout took about 75 minutes.  I don't exactly rush through my workouts.



			
				Yanick said:
			
		

> EDIT: re:your bench. if locking out is your problem i'll put money on it that if you switch up to floor/board pressing for 2-3 weeks you'll come back and nail 305 like its a feather.



I think having weak tri's is my problem.  I'll have to work those exercises into my workouts.  Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Capt.
> 
> Almost on the 305 !!  Bet you get it next time you try



Thanks, Gary.  The 305 felt doable when I unracked it and the ascent started OK, too.  It's just that last 3 inches or so.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Great w/o. Looks like some of your lifts have really gone up as well! Yan's right, incorporate those lifts as your ME lift for a few weeks and then try again


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Nice workout capt'n


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2005)

Thanks, guys!    


*Wed, May 4 (ME Lower, back, traps)*

Last night was the first night of softball, and as is usually the case after the first time playing each year, I woke up Wednesday morning slightly stiff (especially lower back), so I cut back a little on the workout.

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1

Seated Good Mornings
135 x 8
165 x 6
165 x 6
165 x 6

Shrugs
365 x 6
365 x 6

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW ??? 46 x 10 (Done on an assisted chin-up machine, reduces the weight actually lifted)
BW x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
190 x 7
190 x 7
190 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 20
135 x 15
160 x 9
135 x 10

BW:  222


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

I wish I could cut back on my wo's and post numbers like that


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

You'll notice I cut back on the number of singles and also the number of sets for those exercises where the lower back comes into play.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2005)

*Fri, May 6 (DE Upper, arms)*

Bench Press (alternated regular and medium width grip) (30 sec RI)
205 ??? 10 x 3 (70% 1 RM)

Close Grip Bench Press
185 x 9
185 x 7
185 x 6
185 x 6

2-hand overhead DB triceps extension
55 x 8
55 x 8

1-hand overhead DB triceps extension
20 x 9
25 x 7

V-bar tricep pressdowns
6.5 plates x 7
6.5 plates x 7

Reverse grip tricep pressdowns
5.5 plates x 7
5.5 plates x 6

Hammer Strength High Row
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 6

Bicep machine
50 x 9
75 x 7
75 x 6

DB Military Press
25 x 12
35 x 9
45 x 6

BW: 223


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2005)

nice workouts capt. you deserve your name, those are some strong DL's.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2005)

*Sat, May 7 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats
205 ??? 12 x 2

Squats
185 - 3 x 8

Speed Deadlifts
295 ??? 5 x 3

Good Mornings
135 x 10
135 x 10

Shrugs (barbell on traps)
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 5

Lying Leg Curl
75 x 12
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 4

Hanging Leg Raises
12, 10, 8, 7


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2005)

*Mon, May 9 (ME Upper, chest)*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1
280 x 1
285 x 1
290 x 1 with an assist from my spotter (I would not have gotten it without help)

Close Grip Bench
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4

Incline DB  Press
80 x 7
80 x 6

Decline DB Press
90 x 7
90 x 6

Dips
BW + 20 x 6
BW + 20 x 5

Reverse Grip Triceps Extensions
6 plates x 9
7 plates x 6

Normal Grip Triceps Extensions
7 plates x 7
7 plates x 7

Barbell Row
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 3

Barbell Drag Curls
70 x 7
70 x 7

No delts, abs, or cardio.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Dude that looks insane.  Well done!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Nice wo 's Capt.  


Floor presses eh ... hmm do I felt the urge to steal from you again ? LOL Maybe not now but later for sure


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Floor presses eh ... hmm do I felt the urge to steal from you again ? LOL Maybe not now but later for sure



Yanick suggested them in response to my comment about having trouble with the lockout part of the bench press.  They did feel a little strange at first since the ROM is much less than a regular bench press, but I was getting used to them by the end.  I got some strange looks from the other people, though.  I'm thinking about adding board presses also, maybe on DE day.

*Pylon* That would insane in a good way, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

*Wed, May 11 (ME Lower, back, traps)*

Box Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315  

Deadlifts
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
475  

Static Holds (weight x seconds)
495 x 10
545 x 8
585 x 7
635 x 1  That might have been the quickest second in history.    I basically just straightened up and set the bar right back down.

Doing the static holds before shrugs and good mornings made a big difference.

Shrugs (screw the warm-ups for this exercise today)
405 x 7
405 x 7
405 x 5

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 1  
Lower back was rather toasted by this point.  I can deal with discomfort, but this was bordering on pain.

Chin-ups drop sets 
(Done on an assisted chin-up/dip machine.  First part, body weight only; second part, body weight minus 52 lbs)
6 + 5
4 + 4
3 + 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
160 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 7

Hanging Leg Raise
10, 10, 8

BW:  222


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2005)

Man . No mercy  !!  

Nice job Capt. !

I like the  comments . LOL

What did you pick the 635 off of ? Floor ? pins ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What did you pick the 635 off of ? Floor ? pins ?




Only in my dreams can I pick up 635 lb off the floor.  

I used a cage with the safety bars set just above knee height.  Total ROM was about 3-5 inches and as I said, I didn't hold it up for very long.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

*Fri, May 13 (DE Upper, arms)*

I was feeling a little tired this morning (slept restlessly last night), so I lowered the weights and tried to increase the reps.

Bench Press (3 different hand spacings, 4 sets each) (30 sec RI)
165 ??? 12 x 3 (55% 1 RM)

JM Press
135 x 10
145 x 10
155 x 10
165 x 9

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/mof/library/anims/jmpress.htm
http://sano.fhurtado.com/ejercicios/jm_press.html

Seated Tricep Machine
100 x 9
100 x 9

Reverse grip tricep pressdowns
6 plates x 9
6 plates x 8

V-bar tricep pressdowns
6 plates x 10
6 plates x 8

Hammer Strength High Row
250 x 10
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 7

DB Delt Raises (Side/Front/Rear)
20 x 10/10/10
20 x 8/8/8

Drag Curls
60 x 11
60 x 9

Bicep machine
62.5 x 9
62.5 x 7

Cable Hammer Curls
3.5 plates x 10
4 plates x 8

BW: 224


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Nice wo  Capt. ! 

You sure mix it up


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Nice job, cap'n!

 Are the JM presses different from close grip presses?  They look the same...


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice job, cap'n!
> 
> Are the JM presses different from close grip presses? They look the same...


Pylon,

It looks like they are the same except you stop about 6 inches above the chest instead of going all the way down.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo  Capt. !
> 
> You sure mix it up



Thanks, Gary and Pylon.  Variety is the spice of life!

I have a tendency to keep doing the same exercises week after week and on this program I'm trying very hard not to do that.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Pylon,
> 
> It looks like they are the same except you stop about 6 inches above the chest instead of going all the way down.



You got it, Gary.     By stopping part way down, you keep the tension on the triceps for the entire time.  When you bring the bar down to the chest, the triceps get a break during the lower part of the lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

*Sat, May 14 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (55%)
165 ??? 12 x 2

Squats
165 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 7

Speed Deadlifts
275 ??? 7 x 3

SLDLs
275 x 6
275 x 5
225 x 9
225 x 8

45 Degree Leg Press
540 x 15
630 x 13
720 x 9

Ab Crunch Machine
90 x 30
90 x 23
90 x 12

Hyperextensions
40 x 8
40 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

*Mon, May 16 (ME Upper, chest)*

I woke up this morning feeling full of energy.  Perhaps it was that bowl of ice cream last night after dinner.  

Bench Press
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1
305 x 1 

Floor Press
185 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

JM Press
205 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 3

Incline DB  Press
85 x 6
85 x 5

Decline DB Press
100 x 5
90 x 5

I wanted to use 95 DBs here, but the gym has dumbbells from 15 lbs up to 125 lbs in increments of 5 lbs, but no 95s.   

Dips
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 5
BW x 6

Reverse Grip Triceps Extensions
7 plates x 7
7 plates x 6

Barbell Row
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6

Barbell Drag Curls
70 x 8
70 x 7

Ab Crunch Machine
95 x 20
95 x 14
95 x 11

BW: 227  Perhaps it was that second bowl of ice cream last night after dinner.


----------



## gwcaton (May 16, 2005)

Capt., 

Nice wo's ! I see you got the 305 on bench    You still using the butt off the bench technique ?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

Thanks, Gary.  I managed to keep the butt glued to the bench this time.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2005)

ncie work, cap'n!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, Pylon.  Still trying to match some of your numbers!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

*Wed, May 18 (ME Lower)*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
305 x 1
315  

It???s now official.  I can bench as much as I can squat.   

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1

My upper back started feeling very tight, so I skipped the rest of the deads.

Shrugs
315 x 9
315 x 9

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 6

Hanging Leg Raise
4 sets of 12

BW:  225


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.

So what are you going to do about the bench/squat thing ?  Just keep plugging away ? Leg Specialization program for awhile ?


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

I WISH I could bench what I squat.  Last time I tried maxing out my bench I was in the low 200s.  I haven't tried for a while...Hmm...maybe I should do that tomorrow...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So what are you going to do about the bench/squat thing ?  Just keep plugging away ? Leg Specialization program for awhile ?



I'm going to work on my weak point(s)!

I'm weak off the bottom position.  That is, once I get the bar moving up, I can complete the lift.  It's the getting started part that's difficult.  And it's that way for both squat and DL.  

There's a couple of things I think I need to do. First I've got work the abs harder.  Not necessarily more sets, but heavier weights and lower reps.  The other thing is to go lower on the box squats and do platform DLs on speed day.

Of course, any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

I think you can bench more than me now.  Definately more than Yanick can


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

Great Bench Capt! There when I was doing doing Westside I could bench more than I could squat also  Frustrating! Seeing what your deadlifting though, I think you could squat more. I think you have a good game play ready to get there


----------



## Yanick (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think you can bench more than me now.  Definately more than Yanick can



bastard, lol.

nice lifts capt. congrats on breaking 300.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think you can bench more than me now.



You're still killing me on the squat.  

Your week off should be just about up.  Ready to hit the weights again?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great Bench Capt! There when I was doing doing Westside I could bench more than I could squat also  Frustrating! Seeing what your deadlifting though, I think you could squat more. I think you have a good game play ready to get there



Thanks, Rock.  I just gotta zero in on the weak point(s).


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> bastard, lol.
> 
> nice lifts capt. congrats on breaking 300.



Thanks, Yan.  Next stop - 315.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2005)

*Fri, May 20 (DE Upper)*

Bench Press (3 different hand spacings, 4 sets each) (30 sec RI)
185 ??? 12 x 3 (60% 1 RM)

JM Press
185 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6

Reverse grip tricep pressdowns
7 plates x 6
6 plates x 8

V-bar tricep pressdowns
6 plates x 8
6 plates x 8

Hammer Strength High Row
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8
250 x 6

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 8
14 plates x 6
14 plates x 5

Bicep machine
50 x 10
62.5 x 8
62.5 x 6

DB Lateral Delt Raises
20 x 8
20 x 6

DB Rear Delt Raises
25 x 8
25 x 8

BW: 226


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.   


Hey you squat more than you JM press


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey you squat more than you JM press



Are you making fun of me and my puny squats?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2005)

*Sat, May 21 (DE Lower)*

Crappy, uninspired workout at home today.

Squats (55%) No box, paused at bottom
165 ??? 12 x 3

Speed Deadlifts (60%)
275 ??? 4 x 3


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *Sat, May 21 (DE Lower)*
> 
> Crappy, uninspired workout at home today.
> 
> ...


Hey Capt.

No sweat ! Everybody has them. Next one will be better


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2005)

*Mon, May 23 (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
135 x 3 (2 sets)
185 x 3 (2 sets)
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1 
310 x 1  

Floor Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4

Dips
BW + 25 x 8
BW + 25 x 6

Triceps Extensions
6.5 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
6.5 plates x 9 (normal grip)
6.5 plates x 7 (V-bar)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 4
BW ??? 40 x 7 (Assisted chin-up machine)
BW ??? 40 x 5

Barbell Row
205 x 9
205 x 8
205 x 5  running out of gas here
205 x 5

Hyper-extensions / Hanging Leg Raises Superset
25 x 8; 12
30 x 8; 11
30 x 8; 11
30 x 8; 8

BW: 225


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Capt.
> 
> No sweat ! Everybody has them. Next one will be better



I'm definitely a creature of habit.  Normally I workout early in the morning (5:30 weekdays, 7:00 weekends), but on Saturday I didn't get to workout until late afternoon.  It just didn't feel right, mentally I wasn't into it, and the results showed.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'm definitely a creature of habit. Normally I workout early in the morning (5:30 weekdays, 7:00 weekends), but on Saturday I didn't get to workout until late afternoon. It just didn't feel right, mentally I wasn't into it, and the results showed.


I know exactly what ya mean 

OOPs  almost missed the  on your bench press !


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2005)

*Wed, May 25 (ME Lower)*

*Morning*

Squats
135 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 8
90 x 8
105 x 8
120 x 8

*Afternoon*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 3
405 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1

Shrugs
315 x 6
365 x 6

BW: 225


----------



## Yanick (May 26, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *Wed, May 25 (ME Lower)*
> 
> *Morning*
> 
> ...



damn your a beast capt. every time i read your journal i want to get to the gym and start deadlifting lol.


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

I'm with Yanick,

I can only dream of deads like that !


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

Yan and Gary - Get those injuries healed up and you can join me.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 27, 2005)

*Fri, May 27 (DE Upper)*

Bench Press (70 % 1 RM, 3 different hand spacings)
205 x 3 (10 sets)

Speed started to slow down around the 8th set.  I???m now thinking that I should drop the number of sets as the percentages increase, perhaps something like 12 sets at 50%, 10 sets at 60%, and only 8 sets at 70%.

Floor Press
205 x 5 (5 sets)

JM Press
205 x 7
205 x 6
205 x 6

Dips
BW+30 x 5
BW+30 x 5
BW+20 x 6
BW+20 x 5

Reverse grip tricep pressdowns
7 plates x 8
7 plates x 7

One of these days I???ve got to find out how much those plates weigh.

V-bar tricep pressdowns
7 plates x 8
7 plates x 7

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
13 plates x 8
13 plates x 6
13 plates x 6
13 plates x 5

1 arm DB rows
90 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 7
105 x 5
105 x 5

BB Drag Curls
60 x 9
70 x 7
70 x 6
60 x 8

DB Hammer Curls
35 x 8
40 x 5 (form started to get sloppy here, time to quit)

BW: 225


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 27, 2005)

I like your modification of Westside.. I think I'll tag along too since i'll be doing a similar routine.. i wasnt planning on doing actual Bench or Squats on Maximum Effort day but it seems like you're doing so without any problems


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2005)

Nice wo Capt.  

Look at those Db rows


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2005)

hahaha I would shit myself with deads that heavy.  Nice work.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2005)

I had a question, what is the benefit of a Floor Press vs a Bench Press? How would it be a variance of muscle use, just curious?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Gary and Jake.




			
				TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> I had a question, what is the benefit of a Floor Press vs a Bench Press? How would it be a variance of muscle use, just curious?



My weak point in the bench press is the top (lockout) which is a result of weak triceps.  The floor press attempts to address that weak point.  
BTW, if you're weak off the bottom (bar on chest), it's the lats that are keeping you back.

When doing a floor press, the elbows hit the floor before the bar hits the chest, thus stopping downward motion.  Now you've got to start the lift using just the triceps, forcing you to work the weak points.  I'll be alternating bench press and floor press as max effort lift for a while.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

*Sat, May 28 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (50%, approx 10 inches off the ground)
155 ??? 5 x 2
165 ??? 5 x 2

Speed Deadlifts standing on  a 6 inch platform (50%)
225 ??? 6 x 2

Static Holds (weight x seconds)
585 x 5
585 x 6

Shrug
405 x 6
405 x 6

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 4
205 x 3

Ab Crunch Machine (3 seconds hold at the top ??? ouch, that hurts!)
45 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 5

Lying leg curl
75 x 8
75 x 8

BW: 223


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

*Tue, May 31 (ME Upper)*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1 

JM Press
225 x 6
235 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 3

Reverse Grip Triceps Extensions
7 plates x 9
7 plates x 8

V-bar Triceps Extensions
7 plates x 8
7 plates x 8

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5
BW x 4
BW x 3

Barbell Row
225 x 7
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

Drag curls
70 x 9
70 x 7
60 x 8
60 x 7

BW: 224 (amazing, considering the food consumption during the past 3 days.  )

I had to move this workout to Tuesday due to the weekend holiday.  It will be interesting to see how tomorrow???s ME lower workout goes.  Doing two ME workouts on consecutive days is probably not optimal, but we shall see.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Damn Cappie, awesome weight being moved! How are you feeling about the floor presses?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

Rocco, the floor presses are having an extremely positive effect on the benching.  This exercise takes the lats out of the movement, forcing the triceps to start working with absolutely no momentum from the bottom part of the lift.  Between the floor presses and the JM presses (a similar exercise, except you have to stop the weight without the help from the floor), the bench numbers are going up nicely.  3 plates soon, I hope!

My only regret is that I didn't start using them earlier.  What's that saying, "Too soon old, too late smart."


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Well done, cap'n!  I think I've been doing a partial JM press for a while without knowing it (not that it's helped my bench.)  The guys at my gym just called it "poor range of motion."


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2005)

*Wed, Jun 1 (ME Lower)*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1
325    I didn???t get crushed, but the elevator didn???t make it to the basement, either.

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

Shrugs (bar on traps)
315 x 6
365 x 6
405 x 5

Hanging Leg Raises
12
12
9
8
8

BW: 224


Doing 2 max effort workouts on consecutive days is not something that I would recommend.  As a one time thing it???s bearable, but it???s definitely not a routine that I would want to do on a regular basis.  I need a nap.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

Wednesday was the first time that I've done very low reps for Good Mornings, and on Thursday my hamstrings were as tight and sore as they've ever been.  Fortunately, my softball game was postponed last night.  Running around the outfield would not have been much fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

*Fri, Jun 3 (DE Upper)*

Bench Press (50 % 1 RM, 4 different hand spacings)
155 x 3 (12 sets)

JM Press
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 5

Incline DB Press
85 x 6
80 x 5

Dips
BW+25 x 8
BW+25 x 6

Tricep pressdowns
7 plates x 9 (reverse grip)
7 plates x 9 (V-bar)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
13 plates x 8
13 plates x 7

Hammer Strength High Row
240 x 9
240 x 7

Lateral delt DB raises
25 x 7
25 x 5

Rear delt DB raises
30 x 7
30 x 6

Bicep Machine curls
62.5 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 6

BW: 224


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice couple of w/o's!! So are you having in feelings of overtraining (other than 2 Max days back to back) or joint pain?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

The only joint pain I have is the occasional twinge in the right knee, but that's been around since before I started this program.  It comes and goes, probably a result of getting older.  Ibuprofen takes care of it if it's really bad.

As for signs of overtraining, I haven't noticed anything yet.  When I first started this program,  I hit the wall after 3 weeks.  I'm adjusting the volume better now, and so far, so good.  You'll notice that today's volume was down from normal.  Tomorrow will also be another lower volume day and with a day off on Sunday, I should be good to go next week.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Heya cap'n.  Yup, gettng older blows, but it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> gettng older blows, but it sure beats the alternative!



And a big AMEN to that!  As long as I can get out of bed each morning and enjoy the day, I'm happy.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Rocco, the floor presses are having an extremely positive effect on the benching. This exercise takes the lats out of the movement, forcing the triceps to start working with absolutely no momentum from the bottom part of the lift. Between the floor presses and the JM presses (a similar exercise, except you have to stop the weight without the help from the floor), the bench numbers are going up nicely. 3 plates soon, I hope!
> 
> My only regret is that I didn't start using them earlier. What's that saying, "Too soon old, too late smart."


Glad to hear they are working for you   3 plates coming up


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

*Sat, Jun 4 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (55%, approx 10 inches off the ground)
175 ??? 11 x 2

Speed Deadlifts standing on a 6 inch platform (55%)
250 ??? 6 x 2

Shrugs
405 x 7
405 x 6
405 x 6

Lying leg curls (1 and 1/4) 
25 x 8 (2 sets each leg)

Ab Crunch Machine (3 second hold at the top)
90 x 8
100 x 8
105 x 6
105 x 4

Hyperextensions
35 x 8
35 x 8
35 x 7
35 x 6

BW: 224


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2005)

*Mon, Jun 6 (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> 3 plates coming up



Gary works as fortune teller in his spare time.  

315 x 1
325 x 1  Finally hit a PR, beating the 320 I topped out at exactly once before.

Floor Press
245 x 4
245 x 3
225 x 4
225 x 4

Dips
BW+30 x 6
BW+30 x 5

Triceps Extensions
7.5 plates x 6 (reverse grip)
7.5 plates x 5 (reverse grip)
7.5 plates x 7 (V-bar)
7.5 plates x 5 (V-bar)
7.5 plates x 8 (U-bar)
7.5 plates x 6 (U-bar)

Chin-ups (  I still suck at these)
BW x 5
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3

1 arm DB row
105 x 8 (2 sets each arm)

DB Curls
35 x 8
40 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises
13, 12, 9

BW: 223


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Alright Capt !!!!!   Way to go man    You are elite in my book


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice work once again, cap'n!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice lift!  Where is Yanick, you need to rub his nose in it hahaha

You use straps on your shrugs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks, Gary.

Thank you, too, Pylon.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

great job!  325 for a single is awesome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice lift!  Where is Yanick, you need to rub his nose in it hahaha
> 
> You use straps on your shrugs?



Thanks, Jake.  It does seem that Yan is MIA.  We may need to send out a search party for him.

I've stopped using straps for all exercises except SLDLs, since I want to work on grip strength.  I use chalk when doing deads, shrugs, and static holds.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job!  325 for a single is awesome!



Thanks, Funky.  Now if I could attain some of your squatting ability, I'd be all set.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Do you think the static holds have really improved your grip, or do they really hit other areas?  It seems like an easy (ok, maybe not easy) thing to add into a routine...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

I think that not using straps for shrugs and BB rows has helped my grip.  The static holds don't hurt either, but I haven't done enough of them to make a difference yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

*Wed, Jun 8 (ME Lower)*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
475 x 1
505   Got the bar to mid-shin, but my back was saying  .

Yes, I know I bit off more than I could chew, but the 475 went up so easy,
and having just nailed a PR on the bench on Monday, I decided to go for a DL PR, too.

Static Holds (weight x seconds)
585 x 8
585 x 6
585 x 2

Shrugs
405 x 8
405 x 7

Standing Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1

Ab Crunch Machine (3 second pause in the contracted position)
45 x 8
90 x 8
115 x 7
115 x 6
115 x 13 (no pause for this set)

BW:  223


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awesome job on bench!!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I'm excited for you LOL. And great job on Deads today as well, very impressive #!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Man there are some BIG numbers in that wo


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

*I hate it when that happens*

After having scaled back today's workout and eliminated any squatting since I was supposed to have a softball game tonight, I find out that the other team isn't going to have enough players.    

 

And it's not as if I can go home and squat since my back is a little stiff right now (as is normal after doing heavy deads).   

 Vent over.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, Rocco and Gary.  I'm really liking this program. I'm gonna ride it as long as possible and try to make those numbers even bigger!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Deadlifts
> 135 x 3
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 3
> ...


Hey bro, workouts are looking solid. Since you got the bar off the floor you know you're strength out of the hole is good. So I would really concentrate the next few weeks doing rack pulls with bar mid-shin level, knee level, and maybe ankle level. Use the rack pulls as your ME exercises, especially. I'm sure you'll be able to smoke 505 in no time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, MonStar.  Normally my weak point is at the bottom (it certainly is for squats), so this is unchartered territory for me.  I haven't tried rack deads (well, except for the static holds, but those have only about 2-3 inch ROM).


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2005)

*Fri, Jun 10 (DE Upper)*

Bench Press (55 % 1 RM, various hand spacings)
175 x 3 (11 sets)

JM Press
210 x 8 (2 sets)

Floor Press
210 x 6 (2 sets)

Incline DB Press
85 x 6 (2 sets)

Tricep pressdowns
8 plates x 5 (reverse grip, 2 sets)
7.5 plates x 7 (reverse grip)
8 plates x 7 (V-bar)
8 plates x 5 (V-bar)
7.5 plates x 6 (V-bar)
8 plates x 5 (U-bar, 2 sets)
7.5 plates x 6 (U-bar)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 7
14 plates x 5

Hammer Strength High Row
270 x 5 (3 sets)

Lateral delt DB raises
25 x 6
25 x 5

Rear delt DB raises
30 x 7
30 x 7

Bicep Machine curls
75 x 8
87.5 x 8
87.5 x 5
87.5 x 4

BW: 224

I'm starting to feel a little run-down, so next week it may be time for a week of Westside-lite.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Cappie! Good that you know when your being run down. Hope you fully recover quickly


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

> _CaptainDeadlift_  I'm starting to feel a little run-down, so next week it may be time for a week of Westside-lite.


How long's it been since you took a week off, aka no lifting at all ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2005)

One of the advantages having lifted for many years (27+) is learning to read the body's signs.  I have found when I start not looking forward to the next workout, it's a sign to scale back.

The last time I did Westside-lite was 7 weeks ago.  The last time I had a complete week off (not by choice, I was on business travel in Italy) was the week of Jan 24th.  

I really dislike taking time off.  I have found that I lose strength quickly.  I'm much better off doing abbreviated workouts instead of complete rest.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 10, 2005)

okie dokie !! 

hell even if I lifted for that many years I wouldn't be in tune enough to know when to cut back .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Awesome deads there Cap'n!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, JD.  Deads are a lot easier when you don't squat first.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

*Sat, Jun 11 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (60%, approx 10 inches off the ground)
190 ??? 10 x 2

Speed Deadlifts (60%)
285 ??? 6 x 2

Shrugs
315 x 15
315 x 12

Lying leg curls (1 and 1/4), reps are for each leg 
31 x 8
31 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine (3 second hold at the top)
45 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 5 (3 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

*Westside-lite begins. Dropping the volume this week.*

*Mon, Jun 13 (ME Upper)*

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1 (cheated, though)

JM Press
225 x 7
225 x 5

Dips
BW+40 x 7

Triceps Extensions
8 plates x 9 (reverse grip)
8 plates x 8 (V-bar)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 4

Hammer Strength Low Row
140 x 10
140 x 8

BB curls
80 x 7
70 x 7

Hanging Leg Raises
12, 10

BW: 223


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice Lite wo ! 


How do you cheat on floor presses ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> How do you cheat on floor presses ?



Too big of an arch, bringing the butt slightly off the floor.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2005)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, this week???s workouts are going to have to be on Mon, Tue, Thu, and Fri.  To avoid having two Max effort days back-to-back again, I???ve switched the DE Lower day to Tuesday and the ME Lower day to Friday.


*Tue, Jun 14 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (50%, approx 12 inches off the ground)
155 ??? 8 x 2

Speed Deadlifts (50%)
235 ??? 5 x 2

Good Mornings
135 ??? 3 x 12

Ab Crunch Machine (3 second hold at the top)
45 x 8
90 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 6

BW:  222

I???m not used to these short workouts.  The workouts yesterday and today were about 35-40 minutes each.  I walked out of the gym feeling like there was still a lot left in the tank, even after having played softball last night.  Man, was it ever humid out there.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 14, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Too big of an arch, bringing the butt slightly off the floor.


Oh , the old ass off the floor/bench problem again !


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 16, 2005)

*Thu, Jun 16 (DE Upper)*

Bench Press (50 % 1 RM, various hand spacings)
165 x 3 (12 sets)

Floor Press
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6

Incline DB Press
80 x 7
80 x 5

Tricep pressdowns
8 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
8 plates x 8 (V-bar)
8 plates x 7 (U-bar)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 8
14 plates x 6

Hammer Strength High Row
250 x 8
250 x 8

Lateral delt DB raises
20 x 11
20 x 9

Rear delt DB raises
25 x 10
25 x 9

Bicep Machine curls
87.5 x 9
87.5 x 6
75 x 6

BW: 222


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

For light w/o's, things are looking great!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2005)

*Fri, Jun 17 (ME Lower)*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3

Shrugs (bar on traps)
315 x 10
365 x 8
385 x 5

SLDL
135 x 10
185 x 8

Single Leg Curl
37.5 x 8
37.5 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises
10
10
10

Hyperextensions
40 x 6
40 x 6

BW: 221

The deloading week is done.       The next two days will be workout-free, and then hopefully I can resume a normal schedule for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice squats captn


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2005)

Jake.  Trying to catch up to you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2005)

*Mon, Jun 20 (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Close Grip Bench Press
225 x 4
225 x 4
205 x 6
205 x 5
185 x 8

Triceps Extensions
8 plates x 8 (reverse grip)
8 plates x 6 (reverse grip)
8 plates x 7 (V-bar)
8 plates x 6 (V-bar)
8 plates x 8 (U-bar)
8 plates x 5 (U-bar)

Chin-ups
BW x 6
BW x 5

Bent over BB rows
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

BB Drag Curls
60 x 9
70 x 6
70 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises
12, 12

BW: 222

I think I spent too much time in the sun this weekend.  It didn't seem like this was a particularly good workout.      Getting stale, perhaps?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

Heya Cappie...looks like a darn fine w/o, if you ask me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice w/o's!! When doing your bench, what form are you using? Do you keep your elbows in and go low on your chest or normal BB'ing style?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Pylon.  When I said it wasn't a good workout, I was referring to the fact that I struggled with the 295, and I was hoping to get 225 x 6 on the CG Press.  The rest was OK except for the fact that I neglected to do a third set of leg raises.   

Rocco, I'm keeping the elbows in and the bar low on the chest, more like a PL style rather than a BB style.  I'm trying to mimic the same motion as the floor presses that I've been doing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2005)

*Wed, Jun 22 (ME Lower)*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Triples were full squats.  Singles were to just below parallel.

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5 (4 sets)

BB Shrugs
225 x 15
315 x 12
405 x 7
405 x 6

I forgot the chalk, so I had to use straps.  

DB Shrugs
105 x 12 (2 sets)

Single Leg Curl
37.5 x 10 (2 sets, reps are per each leg)

No abs.  I did something not-so-good to them last Friday   , and they are still somewhat tender.

BW: 221


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice w/o Cappie! What did you do to your abs? 

Question- I'm having trouble with my bench at the bottom of the movement. I unrack fine, feel great, go down and pause and the weight feels like a TON. What do you recommend for improving the bottom of the Bench? I'm going to ask Monstar also since I know he did Westside for quite awhile. Thanks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco.

From what I've read, if you're having problems at the bottom of the bench press, it's the lats that are holding you back.   I know that you've been having some trouble with your back, so I'm wondering if perhaps there is some carryover to the bench.

Obviously the solution is to work the back harder.  That means lots of rows, especially bent-over BB rows.  As for special exercises, you could try paused bench presses (bring the bar down to the chest, pause a second or two, and then press).  If that hurts, bench in a power rack with the safety bars set as low as possible.  Bring the BB down to the safety bars, let it rest, and then press.  You could also try doing just the lower part of the bench press, stopping at the point where the triceps take over, although I'm not sure how effective that would be.


As for my abs, last Friday as I was sitting on the edge of my bed, bent over tying my sneakers, I sneezed.  I immediately felt this pain in my lower left ab region, and then there was a very hard lump, as if a muscle had cramped.  If you've ever had a leg cramp, it was similar to that.  I started sweating profusely and had to lie down for 2-3 minutes until the pain and lump went away.  After that, I was OK, got up, and continued on my way.  I was fine all weekend, but didn't really do anything strenuous.  

Now there is no pain, just a dull ache on occasion.  I was able to workout Monday and today, including heavy (for me) squats and shrugs.  If I try to flex my abs and push on them (both sides), the side that cramped hurts a little.  Once I stop flexing, the pain goes away.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2005)

*Fri, Jun 24 (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench Press (55 % 1 RM, various hand spacings)
175 x 3 (12 sets)

Floor Press
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4

JM Press
225 x 4
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6

Incline DB Press
80 x 8
80 x 5

Tricep pressdowns
8.5 plates x 6 (reverse grip)
8.5 plates x 5 (reverse grip)
8.5 plates x 6 (V-bar)
8.5 plates x 6 (V-bar)
8.5 plates x 6 (U-bar)
8.5 plates x 5 (U-bar)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
15 plates x 6
15 plates x 5
14 plates x 7
14 plates x 6

Perhaps I should have gone up only to 14.5 plates?

Hammer Strength High Row
270 x 7
270 x 5
250 x 9
250 x 6

I didn???t feel like doing biceps or delts today.  

BW: 222


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

*Sat, Jun 25 (DE Lower)*

Box Squats (55%, approx 10 inches off the ground)
175 x 2 (8 sets)

Paused Squats (about 3 seconds at the bottom)
175 x 2 (8 sets)

Speed Deadlifts (55%)
265 x 2 (8 sets)

Leg Extensions
50 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 10

Leg Curl
62.5 x 12
62.5 x 12

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
55 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 8

Hyperextensions
35 x 8 (3 sets)

BW:  223


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2005)

*Mon, Jun 27 (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1
330    Not even close! 

Floor Press
245 x 4
245 x 3
235 x 4
235 x 3

Dips
BW+60 x 5
BW+60 x 4
BW+60 x 3
BW+60 x 2

Triceps Extensions
8.5 plates x 7 (reverse grip)
8.5 plates x 6 (reverse grip)
8.5 plates x 7 (U-bar)
8.5 plates x 6 (U-bar)
8.5 plates x 6 (V-bar)
8.5 plates x 5 (V-bar)

Chin-ups
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 4

Bent over BB rows
205 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

Bicep Machine Curls
75 x 10
87.5 x 8
87.5 x 6
87.5 x 6
75 x 8


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, CD! I had no idea how friggin' strong you were bro. Awesome numbers you're throwing around. I'm going to start using this journal as competition for my own. 

Interesting how you can hit 315 for a single on bench but you only row with 205. For me my bench and bentover row strength is very close.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Interesting how you can hit 315 for a single on bench but you only row with 205. For me my bench and bentover row strength is very close.



As I mentioned earlier, my weak point in the bench is at the top, where the triceps are the driving force.  I've been focusing on the triceps and it seems to be helping, but as a consequence, the back exercises come late in the workout when strength levels have dropped.  

I'm not sure what 205 x 8 translates to for a 1 RM, but I know I can't row 315 for 1.  I was rowing a little more, but I was using straps.  I ditched the straps and went back down to 185, and am working my way up slowly (very slowly).  Perhaps one of these upper workout days I'll try some triples.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice workout capt.

IMO, I see no point in doing something like triples on a bent over row.  it just overloads the spine in a bent position which can get ugly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

GREAT W/O!!! I had posted in here the other day but I guess it didn't take  Anyway your making great progress. I'm putting together a notebook of people's journals who do westside or have done westside and you and Mike are definately ones I'm putting in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2005)

P-funk.  I went back over some training logs, and it seems when I use 205 lbs, I can get 6-8 reps.  If I use 225, it's in the 4-6 range, and 235 for 3-5.  I'm not really keen on f*cking up my back, so I stay pretty strict when doing bent-over rows.  As soon as I'm not able to make that bar touch my abs, I stop the set. 

 Rocco.  Great idea.  I'm honored.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 29, 2005)

*Wed, Jun 29 (ME Lower)*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
315 x 1
325 x 1
335 x 1 

I think I got to below parallel with 335, but I???m not sure.   
The guy who usually checks for me is on vacation.
The gym has mirrors, but they don't go all the way to the ground unfortunately.

Triples and doubles were full squats.  Singles were to just below parallel.

Deadlifts
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1

BB Shrugs
315 x 10
405 x 7
425 x 6
445 x 4 (grip was completely gone by this point)

Good Mornings
135 x 10
185 x 8 (and back was shot by now)

Leg Press
360 x 15
540 x 12
630 x 8
720 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises
15, 15

BW: 224


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

Your grip is freaking insane Cappie! Nice w/o. When you squat are you going wide or shoulder width?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

> Deadlifts
> 225 x 1
> 315 x 1
> 405 x 1
> 455 x 1


Nice pull bro, whats your current 1RM for deads?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Very impressive Cap. You are now my inspiration


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2005)

Rocco

For all my squats except singles and the box squats, I use a shoulder width stance.  When doing the singles and boxes, I go wide.  I don't think I could do a full squat with a wide stance.


 Monstar

My current 1RM is 475, which I got earlier this month.  My highest ever was 500, which I got back in December 2003.  I had a goal of 500 at 50, meaning a 500 lb deadlift by the time I reached 50.  I hit the 500 one week before turning 50.  I'll probably make another push to get back there in the fall.


 JerseyDevil

Thanks!  I've been reading your journal and I'm glad to see you back at it.  Us "mature" lifters have to stick together.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

I've decided to start rating my workouts as follows:

 Not even a girly-man workout.  Would have been better off staying in bed.
  A girly-man workout.  The pink weights are over there.
   My get-up-and-go has got-up-and-gone.
     Is that all you got? A good average workout, but nothing spectacular.
      Now that???s what I???m talking about!  Great workout, but could be better.
       A workout Ahnold would be proud of.
        So that???s what Ahnold meant when he said working out was better than cumming.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

*Fri, Jul 1 (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench Press (60 % 1 RM, various hand spacings)
195 x 3 (8 sets)

Incline DB Press
60 x 9
65 x 9
70 x 9

Decline DB Press
80 x 9
80 x 8

Tate Press
Not sure I did these right, but if they???re good enough for Rocco and Monstar, they???re good enough for me.
20 x 9
25 x 9
30 x 8

Tricep pressdowns 7 plates
Reverse grip x 9 (2 sets)
U-bar x 9 (2 sets)
V-bar x 9 (2 sets)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 12 plates
9, 9, 8, 8

Hammer Strength High Row
200 x 9 (4 sets)

Hammer Strength Low Row
90 x 9
120 x 9
150 x 8
170 x 6

Lateral DB Raise
20 x 9
20 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 7

Standing BB Curl
65 x 9
75 x 8
75 x 8

BW: 223

Workout rating (of 7):


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

4 thumbs up, that's all for that w/o?!? Looks great to me. And I like your rating system LOL. Tate press has a different feel to it but I really like it. I think it helps ingrain the "pulling the bar apart" mindset when benching as well.

When you do your speed bench do you pause at the bottom or do you go for speed through the whole motion?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes only 4 stars.  It was just an average workout.  I played softball last night, got slightly dehydrated (I was drinking, just not enough), and did not get a good night's sleep.  I had to lower the weights on several exercises and try to get a few more reps.  I also took a bit longer between sets and as result the workout dragged out longer than I like.

It will take me a few sessions before I feel comfortable with the Tates.  I'm sure it looked very awkward as it felt awkward to me.

For the speed bench I do not pause.  It's a touch and go, trying not to bounce the bar off my chest.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice to see some Tate presses CD! Looking good. They're definitely a movement that you need to get used to, that's for sure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

What happened to this journal Cappie? I liked the star system you had started. Are you still lifting?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

yea capt. what the hell. its journal reviving time and we need you to come back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> What happened to this journal Cappie? I liked the star system you had started. Are you still lifting?





			
				Yanick said:
			
		

> yea capt. what the hell. its journal reviving time and we need you to come back!



Journal reviving time.    I like that!

I have been lifting, although I fell off the Westside training wagon for a while.
Here's what's been happening during the past month.

I had 3 weeks off from work starting at the beginning of July.  I spent a few days at home doing some house projects, and then left to go to Maui for 10 days and then San Diego for 2 days.  I then had a few more days at home to continue the house projects before having to return to work.

Maui was wonderful.  Lots of sun, sand, surf, and good food.  The beaches are just great there.  We also took a couple of boat rides, rented a jetski one day, and just plain relaxed.  This was my 4th trip to Hawaii and it's my favorite place to visit, although distance and cost prevent it from being a yearly habit.  

Except for a couple of days when I didn't work out due to jet lag, I kept up a regular schedule, going early in the morning just as I do at home.  I switched to a more convention workout pattern during this break (chest one day, back another, legs, and finally arms).  I didn't do any low rep work - no singles or even triples.  This was partly due to not wanting to risk suffering any injury while on vacation and also to give my joints a break from the Westside training.  I had pretty much peaked on my lifts anyway, and this was a perfect excuse to cut back for a bit.

This month I'm experimenting with a routine that's part Westside and part over-training.  I've been told there's a chance I might have to back to Spain for 1-2 weeks, and if I go in August, the gym will probably be closed, since most of Spain (and some other European countries) goes on vacation for the month of August.  Once my travel obligations clear up and the weather is a little more conducive to busting ass in the gym (right now the heat and humidity just suck the energy right out of me), I'll get back to my Westside routine.  I just recently ordered some bands (they are supposed to arrive tomorrow), so I'll be adding those to the workout repertoire as soon as I figure out how to use them.

Other than that, there's nothing new!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll start the workouts from the beginning of the month, but at the moment I'm too lazy to post all the details.

Aug 1.
ME Upper (pretty much a standard ME Upper day)
Bench Press - maxed at 285 (down about 40 lbs)
Floor Press, Tri extensions, BB Rows, Lat Pulldowns, DB laterals, BB Curls.
Cardio - 10 min

Aug 2.
Legs (light day)
Squats (sets of 5), leg extensions, leg curls, calves

Played softball at night.  2 games.  First game went extra innings, too.  Temp in the 80's.  Humidity in the 80's too, I think.

Aug 3.
Deadlift & Other
Deadlifts - maxed at 315 x 3
Static holds, shrugs, good mornings, weighted ab crunches

The rest of the routine looks like this:
Tomorrow off.
Fri - Upper body (light, DE-style)
Sat - ME lower
Sun - off

A little cardio when the mood strikes.

That's my 5-day Westside.  I'm trying to squat twice a week and also get a deadlift day in there, too.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2005)

Fri, Aug 5.

*DE Upper*

Bench Press - 5x5 (instead of triples)
JM Press, Incline DB Press, Tate Press (these still don't feel right), dips, HS High and Low row, chinups, DB delt raises, and biceps machine curls.  2-3 sets each exercise, 6-8 reps per set.

Rating:      

It was 75 degress at 5 AM and the humidity was so high there was moisture everywhere even though it wasn't raining.  The gym was awful and to compound matters, they just refinished the basketball and hand-ball court floors, so the smell of polyurethane was everywhere.  This ugly weather happens every August.  I've just got to hang in there and wait it out.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey man, where do you live again? Your gym sounds like a friggin' sauna!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2005)

I live in RI.  We're in the midst of a heat wave.

The club where I lift has two floors. The first floor has a lobby, lounge, a fitness room (old Nautilus equipment and lots of cardio equipment), another room where people stretch and do floor exercises, plus places where you can watch people playing raquet ball, basketball, and lift in the weight room on the lower floor.  I always say the fitness room is where the cardio bunnies and pretty people hang out.

The lower level has the locker rooms, the weight room (aka the neanderthal room), a small basketball court, raquet ball courts, an enclosed air-conditioned aerobics room, and an enclosed air-conditioned room with bikes for spinning classes.

The weight room, with its two story walls (remember, it's open to the first floor) has some ceiling fans and gets whatever cold air finds it way in there.  Being at the far end of the building, not too much cold air makes its way there.  Except in the winter.  Then we get all the cold air we want.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The weight room, with its two story walls (remember, it's open to the first floor) has some ceiling fans and gets whatever cold air finds it way in there.  Being at the far end of the building, not too much cold air makes its way there.  Except in the winter.  Then we get all the cold air we want.



haha, yea they always put the fun stuff in the furthest, darkest, dirtiest corner of the gym. i love it though as it keeps all the pussies, who are scared to sweat, away from me.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like a great place to work, Cap'n.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2005)

Aug 6
ME Lower
Skipped it.

Aug 8.
ME Upper
Bench Press - maxed at 295 (up 10 lbs from last week)
HS Incline Press, Floor Press, Tri extensions, BB Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Cable laterals, BB Curls.
BW: 220

Rating:     
Weights were up across the board.  Not working out on the weekend may have contributed.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2005)

nice wo Capt.      


congrats on the increases


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2005)

This 5 day a week workout schedule just doesn't seem to be happening.  I woke up at 4:30 this morning, and promptly went right back to sleep.

On a brighter note, I'm sitting here eating grilled salmon for lunch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice to see you posting again, looking good. So are you going to nix the 5 day a week?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> This 5 day a week workout schedule just doesn't seem to be happening. I woke up at 4:30 this morning, and promptly went right back to sleep.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm sitting here eating grilled salmon for lunch.


 Always a good thing.

 I'm also changing from a 5x to a 3x, but I'm just dropping my 2 cardio only days.  I think it will keep me going on lifting days to know I get a day off after.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great place to work, Cap'n.



As far as the facilities go, it's a good place to workout.  It can't compare to some Golds, LA Fitness, or 24 Hr Fitness places that I've been to, but there's enough equipment to get a good workout in.  It's just the air quality that I was complaining about.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 10, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So are you going to nix the 5 day a week?



If I can't drag my ass into the gym that often, I'm going to have to give up that plan.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 10, 2005)

Aug 10.

Since I missed my ME Lower day last weekend, I decided to do it today instead.

Squats - maxed at 255 x 3 (down from 275), and 285 x 1 (down from 335)
Deads - maxed at 315 x 3 (down from 405), and 395 x 1 (down from 475).
I've got some serious catching up to do.

Shrugs, good mornings, abs, hyperextensions.

BW: 222

Rating:     

I now realize that I've somewhat neglected core work the past month or so, and today's workout really hammered home that point.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice work there Cap'n.  Yeah, letting the core stuff go for a while makes for a nice change, but it'll getcha in the end!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 10, 2005)

nice lifts capt. those weights will be back in no time, especially with DL's and Sq's i find that the increase in weight is mostly mental. if i come in with a positive outlook and really believe i'm hitting a new PR i will 99% of the time. its the time when i let the weight scare me or psyche me out or w/e that i miss the lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2005)

Aug 11.
Upper body.
Pin presses, JM presses, incline DB press, tricep extensions, HS high and low rows, chinups, shoulder work with DBs, curls.  Reps were in the 5-9 range.

BW: Forgot to check.

Rating:    

Held back a little since I've got softball tonight and tomorrow night.

The pin presses were harder than I thought they would be.  Also I found out this morning that I'm off to Spain on Sunday for a couple of weeks.  If the gym is closed (and this is their holiday month), I won't be able to workout too much.  Fortunately my bands have arrived so I may be able to do something with them in the hotel room.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> The pin presses were harder than I thought they would be.  Also I found out this morning that I'm off to Spain on Sunday for a couple of weeks.  If the gym is closed (and this is their holiday month), I won't be able to workout too much.  Fortunately my bands have arrived so I may be able to do something with them in the hotel room.



The bands are sweet, you'll definitely be able to put together a full body program with those fuckers. why are you going to Spain? i think you mentioned its for work, but what do you do?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2005)

Spain?  Sweet!

 Hey, where did you get bands?  I travel a bit as well, and they could be a great addition to the travel gear.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> why are you going to Spain? i think you mentioned its for work, but what do you do?



I work in software.  The company I work for has been subcontracted by a company in Spain to help them build a sonar system for a new class of surface warship.  There are still some software problems, and since we no longer have any test facilities in the US, I have to go to Spain to trouble-shoot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, where did you get bands?  I travel a bit as well, and they could be a great addition to the travel gear.



I bought mine from Elite FTS

I'll be keeping mine in my carry-on.  I don't want to take a chance on those things getting lost or disappearing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 14, 2005)

Aug 13.
DE Lower.
Box squats, front squats, static holds, shrugs, leg extensions and curls, abs.

And now, it's off to Spain.  Adios.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

Good luck over there!!! Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2005)

Hola.

Monday - gym closed.
Tuesday - gym closed.  Did a half-assed upper body workout with bands, but I had a hard time coming up with ideas.  I managed to do a variation of chest press, rows, tricep extensions and curls.

I found out today that the gym is closed from 3 pm until 8 pm for the month of August, so it looks like I'll be doing a late night workout, a far cry from my early morning workouts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

Worked out legs Wednesday and chest, delts, and tris on Thursday.  The leg workout must've been good, since I'm still walking funny today.  Thursday's workout felt good, too, but no DOMS from that one.  

 No lifting on Friday since I drove to another town for the weekend.  The hotel has a small gym, so I'll get a couple of workouts in while I'm here.  I did a so-so back and biceps workout today.

I also was asked to extend my trip from 2 weeks to 4 weeks instead.  I don't mind the extension, but they could have at least asked me before I left.  I took only enough MRPs for about 2 weeks.  Now I'll have to ration them so as to have enough for the whole trip, unless I can find somewhere that sells them.  Not an easy task over here.

I'm doing a lot of walking around town.  Does that count as cardio?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

> I'm doing a lot of walking around town. Does that count as cardio?



I count walking around the city as a form of cardio.  Walking can burn a good deal of calories if you do a lot of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I count walking around the city as a form of cardio.  Walking can burn a good deal of calories if you do a lot of it.


 Glad your doing well Cappie!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I found out today that the gym is closed from 3 pm until 8 pm for the month of August, so it looks like I'll be doing a late night workout, a far cry from my early morning workouts.


 WTF?  Must be nice to have that kinda work schedule, but what the heck do they do over there that requires closing the gym?  A gym in the states would NEVER pull that, yet we are the ones with the obesity problems!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2005)

BTW, do the bands you picked up come with some basic instructions?  I think I'd like some direction if I was to pick them up.  How are they working out for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

If they didn't come with instructions, you can purchase a book from elitefitness about how to use the bands


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> WTF?  Must be nice to have that kinda work schedule, but what the heck do they do over there that requires closing the gym?  A gym in the states would NEVER pull that, yet we are the ones with the obesity problems!



The gym's normal hours are 9am - 3 pm, and 5 pm to 11 pm.  3-5 pm is commonly referred to as siesta time.  During August, which is the holiday period here, the siesta time is longer.

My guess is that there might be no demand for the gym at that time, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, do the bands you picked up come with some basic instructions?  I think I'd like some direction if I was to pick them up.  How are they working out for you?



The bands do come with an instruction booklet, showing mostly how to use them with a barbell.  The booklet is lacking in instructions on how to use them standalone, so I've been winging it so far. 

I haven't used the bands in the gym yet.  I don't want to tie up the equipment for long periods of time trying to figure out how to use them, especially when the gym has a limited amount of equipment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2005)

Still working out, although I've fallen off the powerlifting wagon and have crossed over to the dark side and been doing BB style workouts.  I've got one more week here and then it's back to Westside for me.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Good to hear from you Cap'n.  Hope things are going well for you over yonder...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm into my last week here, so I've decided to start getting ready for my return to Westside next week.  This week I'm going to test my 1RMs to see how far I???ve dropped, while staying with the BB style workouts that I've been doing recently.  I'm also cutting down the volume to give the body a chance to recover a bit, as I???ve been somewhat high volume and high frequency lately.

*Legs*

Squats
132 x 6
132 x 6
176 x 3
220 x 3
242 x 3
253 x 3
264 x 3
286 x 3
297 x 1

That???s as far as I was willing to take it without a power cage.  I had a spotter, but better safe than sorry.  I probably could have gotten 300, but I know that 315 would not have gone up.

Good Mornings
132 x 6
176 x 6
198 x 6
220 x 4

SLDLs (or are they RDLs?)
132 x 6
176 x 6
220 x 6
264 x 4


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2005)

I???m back from traveling, the body has readjusted, and I???m over a few day battle with flu-like symptoms, so that can only mean one thing ??? it???s time to get my ass in gear and get serious again.  Westside, here I come.

*Mon, Sep 26. ME Upper*

Bench Press
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1

Floor Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Tricep Extensions
Rope, 8 plates ??? 2 x 8
Rev grip, 8 plates ??? 2 x 8
V-bar, 8 plates ??? 2 x 8

Bent-over Barbell Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 ??? 3 x 6

Lat Pulldown
12 plates x 8
13 plates x 6
13 plates x 5

Standing Military Press
95 x 9
105 x 7
105 x 6

EZ-bar curls
65 ??? 4 x 7

That felt great! I surprised myself on the bench since I haven't been higher than 295 recently.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2005)

Damn, great session Cappie!! That's a great Bench Press. It's real nice to have you back


----------



## Pylon (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome back, Cap'n!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2005)

Rocco.  Thanks.  It's good to be back.  I've been following along in your journal for ideas and inspiration.  It looks like I have some catching up to do.

 Pylon.  Thanks.  I'm sure you can relate to the joy of finally being home after having been on the road for a long time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2005)

*Wed, Sep 28. ME Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
155 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1

Deadlifts
135 x 1
225 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
435 x 1

Shrugs
315 x 8
405 x 6
405 x 5

Lying Leg Curl
50 x 10
62.5 x 10
75 x 10
87.5 x 10
87.5 x 8

Hyperextensions
30 x 10
30 x 10
30 x 8
30 x 8

Hanging Leg Raise
9, 9, 8, 8, 6

Energy-wise, not quite as good as Monday???s workout, but still I was pleased.  I???m happy to see that I haven???t lost too much during my last trip.

*Today???s workout tip: You can???t do heavy deadlifts when you???re laughing.*
Normally I don???t pay much attention to what the other people are doing in the gym, but sometimes it???s unavoidable.

At the gym where I go, the power cage is next to the Smith Machine.  After I had completed my squats, I put the bar on the floor in front of the cage to do my deadlifts.  I was about half-way through the deads when this guy comes prancing in and heads straight for the Smith machine.  When I was standing in front of the barbell, it was impossible not to see what he was doing.  

He puts a 45 on each side, puts on his weight belt, and proceeds to pump out a quick (and I do mean quick) set of quarter squats. Down and up, one right after another.  What made it even funnier is that he had his head tipped all the way back so that he was staring at the ceiling, and he completed each rep with a little grunt.  He then added another 45 to each side, and finished with a third set after adding a 35, and with each set the depth got higher and higher.   Thankfully he was done quickly and I could get back to my deadlifts without being distracted.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 28, 2005)

That's a great story, Cap'n.  Just imagine how this assclown was crowing to his buddies later about the "killer set of squats" he cranked out at the gym...

  Yes, coming home almost makes it worth being gone....


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 29, 2005)

Good workout Captain! Can I just say I'm jealous of your being able to do legs.
-Dan


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Just imagine how this assclown was crowing to his buddies later about the "killer set of squats" he cranked out at the gym...



I'm always tempted to ask people like that what they think they're getting out of the exercise.  But hey, if he's happy, why should I rain on his parade?  Besides, it's not as if he's using any equipment that I want to use.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2005)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Can I just say I'm jealous of your being able to do legs.



You'll be back soon enough.  I'm sure it seems like a long time right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2005)

*Fri, Sep 30. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 135 ??? 8 x 3

JM Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

Tricep Extension Machine
100 ??? 4 x 6

Skull Crushers
35 x 8
45 x 8

HS High Row
200 x 8
220 x 8
240 x 8
260 x 5

Assisted Chinups
BW ??? 82 x 8
BW ??? 76 x 8
BW ??? 70 x 8
BW ??? 64 x 6
BW ??? 64 x 5

HS Low Row
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
35 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 5

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 8
20 x 7

Bicep Curl Machine
75 x 8
87. 5 x 8
100 x 6
100 x 5

DB Hammer Curls
30 x 8
35 x 6


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn that's a lot of volume, how do you manage to find the energy to leave the gym LOL?!? Nice w/o, how are you liking the bands so far?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2005)

The volume was a little higher than normal, but the last two weeks hadn't been all that productive, so I pushed it somewhat.  I certainly couldn't do that much volume all the time.

I'm still getting used to the bands and I haven't figured out all the different uses yet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2005)

*Mon, Oct 3. ME Upper*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
325 x 1 very ugly, would-not-have-passed-in-a-contest rep

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1

Tricep Extensions
Rope, 6.5 plates ??? 8, 7
Rev grip, 6.5 plates ??? 8, 8
V-bar, 6.5 plates ??? 6, 5

Bent-over Barbell Rows
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

Lat Pulldown
13 plates x 7
13 plates x 6

Standing Military Press
105 x 8
105 x 5

EZ-bar curls
70 x 7
70 x 7
70 x 6

For the most part, the weights or reps were up from last week???s ME Upper workout, although this week???s volume was lower overall.  Skipped DE Lower this past weekend in order to rearrange the workout schedule for a few weeks.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Cap,
Good workout!  I can't WAIT for tomorrow, when I can actually get in the damned gym and do ~something~.  Keep up the great lifting.

-Dan


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, Dan.  Chomping at the bit, huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tue, Oct 4. DE Lower*

Box Squats
Light bands + 155 ??? 8 x 2

Speed Deadlifts @60% max
265 ??? 8 x 2

Shrugs
315 ??? 3 x 8

Good Mornings
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6

I wanted to do one more set at 195, but my lower back was fried at this point, so I wimped out.

Ab Crunch Machine
45 ??? 1 x 12
70 ??? 4 x 12

I???ve really fallen off here.  I need to get serious about the abs again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thu, Oct 6. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 145 ??? 8 x 3

JM Press
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 6

Incline DB Press
75 x 7
75 x 6

Tricep Extension Machine
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 6

Skull Crushers
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 6

Assisted Chinups
BW ??? 58 x 8
BW ??? 58 x 7
BW ??? 58 x 6
BW ??? 58 x 6

HS High Row
250 x 7
250 x 7
250 x 6
250 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
45 x 8
45 x 5

Bicep Curl Machine
87.5 x 8
87.5 x 7
87.5 x 7
87.5 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 7, 2005)

*Fri, Oct 7. ME Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1

Deadlifts
135 x 1
225 x 1
315 x 1
405 x 1
455   

Shrugs
365 x 7
365 x 6

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7

Squats were up.  Deads were down.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

wOw Capt., 

Some nice looking wo's in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice w/o!! Looks like we are exactly the same on squat. Don't sweat the Deads, you were probably tired after the squats!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking good, Cap'n!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

Gary.  Thanks.  Workouts have been going well lately.  Hopefully they'll continue.

 Rocco.  I checked out your videos.  Not only are we squatting about the same weight, but we also have very similar form.

 Pylon.  Thanks.  How's that trapeze treating you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

*Mon, Oct 10. ME Upper*

Bench Press
145 x 3
185 x 3
235 x 3
285 x 2
305 x 1
325 x 1 

Floor Press
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
285 x 1
295 x 1

Dips
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 25 x 4

Tricep Extensions
Rope, 7 plates ??? 7, 5
Rev grip, 7 plates ??? 8, 6
V-bar, 7 plates ??? 8, 8

Bent-over Barbell Rows
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 6
14 plates x 6

Standing Military Press
115 x 6
115 x 4

Drag curls
55 x 7
65 x 6
65 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tue, Oct 11. DE Lower*

Box Squats
Light bands + 175,  10 x 2

Speed Deadlifts
275,  6 x 2

Static Holds
495 x 8 seconds
495 x 8 seconds
495 x 6 seconds
495 x 6 seconds

Shrugs
365 x 8
365 x 8
365 x 6

Good Mornings
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 3

Hanging Leg Raise
8, 7, 7

Crunches
20, 16, 16


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2005)

*Fri, Oct 14. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 155,  8 x 3

Floor Press
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

Skull Crushers
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 7

Tricep Extension Machine
106 x 7
106 x 6

Assisted Chinups
BW ??? 52, x 8
BW ??? 52, x 6
BW ??? 52, x 6
BW ??? 52, x 5
BW ??? 52, x 4

HS High Row
250 x 8
250 x 7
250 x 7
250 x 7
250 x 5

DB Shoulder Press
50 x 7
50 x 5

BB Curl
75 x 7
75 x 6
75 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like someone's been busy


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Very nice w/o's!! I wish we were the same with bench as well LOL!!! 325 looks SO far away. Great job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Looks like someone's been busy



Busy eating.    Weight is up to 230.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Very nice w/o's!! I wish we were the same with bench as well LOL!!! 325 looks SO far away. Great job.



Thanks, Rocco.  Let that shoulder heal up and you'll get there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

*Sat, Oct 15. ME Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
345 x 1 PR

Good Morning
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3

Lying Leg Curl
75 x 8
81 x 7
81 x 7
81 x 6

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 10
90 x 10
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mon, Oct 17. ME Upper*

Bench Press
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
330 x 1  PR

Floor Press
135 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
295 x 1
305 x 1

Dips
BW + 30 x 6
BW + 35 x 4
BW + 35 x 3

Tricep Extensions
Rope, 7.5 plates ??? 6, 6
Rev grip, 7.5 plates ??? 6, 5
V-bar, 7.5 plates ??? 6, 5

HS High Rows
270 x 7
270 x 7
270 x 6
270 x 6

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 6
14 plates x 6

Standing Military Press
115 x 5
115 x 4

BB Drag curls
65 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 5


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Capt. 

Those PR's are supposed to be *PR  *


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

Gary. Thanks for setting me straight.  It's been so long since I've hit one, I forgot.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tue, Oct 18. DE Lower*

Box Squats (no bands today)
185, 8 x 2

Squats
185 x 5

Platform Speed Deadlifts
225, 5 x 2

Shrugs
225 x 14
225 x 13
225 x 12
225 x 10

RDL
185, 4 x 8

Weighted Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
125 x 8
125 x 8
125 x 7
125 x 7

Crunches
35, 25


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn Cappie, well you just passed me on squats. How well did it come up? And congrats on that bench, that is awesome!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn nice workouts brotha! Pressing 330 on flat and 305 off the floor, good work.


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 18, 2005)

Two things.  One, thank you for stopping by my journal and answering my questions on bands and chains.  These are something I will look into. 

  Two.  Man, I dig your workouts.  Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "floor press?"  I have seen you and i belive Rocco list these, but I don't know what they are.  These, and "board presses."  just wondering. 

Thanks, Awesome job.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Captain Deadlift... Just wanted to say journal looks, good. You're doing a westside routine I take it? I just started one and it looks similar... Saturday Fever helped me a bit with it, but Basically I'm not doing deadlifts which confuses me a bit... I've always done them for so long, but it looks like I'm just supposed to do squad and bench (which are my weak points right now).


----------



## Pylon (Oct 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Two things. One, thank you for stopping by my journal and answering my questions on bands and chains. These are something I will look into.
> 
> Two. Man, I dig your workouts. Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "floor press?" I have seen you and i belive Rocco list these, but I don't know what they are. These, and "board presses." just wondering.
> 
> Thanks, Awesome job.


 I second the admiration of the w/o, cap'n.  Nice work in here.

 Floor presses are bench press from the floor instead of a bench.  It shortens the stroke (since your elbows hit the floor at parellel to the body) so you can focus on the lockout portion better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> you just passed me on squats. How well did it come up? And congrats on that bench, that is awesome!!



Thanks, Rocco.  With the exception of a little forward lean coming out of the hole, it was rather smooth.  I think not doing too many sets prior to maxing helped.  After the 345, I put 355 on the bar, took one step back, thought better, and reracked the weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

MJH said:
			
		

> Damn nice workouts brotha! Pressing 330 on flat and 305 off the floor, good work.



 MJH.  Thanks for the good words.  The floor presses have really helped the bench.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but what is a "floor press?"  I have seen you and i belive Rocco list these, but I don't know what they are.  These, and "board presses."  just wondering.



 Legion.  Pylon helped with the Floor Press question explanation.
I do them in a power cage, with the safety bar at the lowest position.  Floor presses prevent you from using your legs for any kind of leverage, force you to keep your back flat, and prevent any momentum gain from bouncing the bar off your chest.  It's all triceps.  Unquestionably they've been the single most important reason my bench has gone up, as I've always had skinny (and relatively weak) arms.

Here's a link for board presses:

 What the Heck is a Board Press


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You're doing a westside routine I take it? I just started one and it looks similar... Saturday Fever helped me a bit with it, but Basically I'm not doing deadlifts which confuses me a bit... I've always done them for so long, but it looks like I'm just supposed to do squad and bench (which are my weak points right now).



 Seanp156.  Yes, the routine is based on westside, with some variations, such as doing 2 max effort exercises on ME Upper day, and sometimes on ME Lower day as well.  Also, since triceps are my weak part, I'm doing more tricep exercises than the program suggests.

You should fit deadlifts in there somewhere.  They're normally done as a max effort exercise on ME Lower day.  The template recommends alternating between Good Mornings (70% of the workouts), Squats (20%), and Deadlifts (10%).  I don't follow that guideline at all.  

Also, speed deadlifts can be done on DE Lower day, after squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I second the admiration of the w/o, cap'n.  Nice work in here.
> 
> Floor presses are bench press from the floor instead of a bench.  It shortens the stroke (since your elbows hit the floor at parellel to the body) so you can focus on the lockout portion better.



 Pylon.  Thanks for the kind words.

Another floor press success story coming up.
There's another guy who works out regularly at the gym at the same time I do.  Like me, he's early 50's, but he didn't get started until his middle 40's.  As we have similar goals (primary strength, secondary size), he is curious about some of the more unusual exercises that I do.  Previously I've got him started doing box squats and platform deadlifts.

Recently he saw me doing floor presses, asked about them, and has started doing them also.  For the longest time, he has been trying to reach 200 on the bench (he weighs 160-165) but couldn't quite get there.  After a month or so of floor presses, the other day he easily tripled 195. He should have his 200 next week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thu, Oct 20. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 165, 8 x 3
165 x 15

Incline DB Press
80 x 9
80 x 7

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
65 x 8 + 10
65 x 7 + 8
65 x 7 + 7
65 x 6 + 5

I forgot how much I hate these.  Hate in a good way, though.   

Assisted Chinups
BW ??? 46, x 7
BW ??? 46, x 7
BW ??? 46, x 6
BW ??? 46, x 6

BB Row
225 x 6
225 x 5 (form started to get sloppy here)
205 x 7
205 x 7
205 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
45 x 9
45 x 8

DB Lateral Raise
20 x 9
20 x 8

I wish the gym had 22.5 lb DBs.

EZ Curl
65 x 8
65 x 7
65 x 7


----------



## Pylon (Oct 20, 2005)

I've never tried to SS skulls with CG, but it looks interesting.  I may steal it!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice job Capt.

80 lb InclineDb press 
I'm going to see if I can catch you on those ( no laughing ! )


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never tried to SS skulls with CG, but it looks interesting.  I may steal it!



I used an EZ curl bar.  Go to failure on the skulls and then go right to the CGs without any pause.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice job Capt.
> 
> 80 lb InclineDb press
> I'm going to see if I can catch you on those ( no laughing ! )



 Gary.

Not laughing.  Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice w/o Cappie! Do you really like using the mini bands for speed bench?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Do you really like using the mini bands for speed bench?



 Rocco.

They still feel slightly strange as they alter the stability of the bar, requiring more attention to keep the bar level.  I will continue to like them as long as my bench continues to increase.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Fri, Oct 21. ME Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2 
315 x 1
350 x 0 (leaned forward coming out of the hole and couldn???t control it)
350 x 1 (but only to just below parallel, as opposed to the other sets which were full)

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 0 (got stuck at mid-shin)
455 x 0 (got stuck at mid-shin)
425 x 1
435 x 1

It used to be that my weak point was getting the weight off the ground.  My weak point has moved, so I made a quick modification to the workout.

Rack Deadlifts from mid-shin
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
425 x 1 plus 10 second hold
445 x 1 plus 10 second hold

Next week, no messing around with the lighter weights on the rack deadlifts.

Shrugs
245 x 12 (front)
245 x 15 (rear)
245 x 11 (front)
245 x 12 (rear)

Lying Leg Curl
81 x 9
81 x 8
81 x 8

Hyperextensions
40 x 8
40 x 7
40 x 8

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn Cappie, are you kidding me?!?! Great job on the squat, below parallel is fine!! And nice job targeting your weakness like that


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

Heavy looking wo there Capt.  


So how did you overcome the sticking point in the deads, the getting itoff the floor one ?


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> *Fri, Oct 21. ME Lower*
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 3
> ...


 
 Wow, nice looking workout CD... So what ended up happening on the 350 x 0 squat? Power rack saved you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Cappie, are you kidding me?!?! Great job on the squat, below parallel is fine!! And nice job targeting your weakness like that



 Rocco.  I've been doing full squats lately, that way I don't have to worry about if I'm low enough.  Besides, I have to go that low for deadlifts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Heavy looking wo there Capt.
> 
> 
> So how did you overcome the sticking point in the deads, the getting itoff the floor one ?



 Gary

I'm not really sure what's going on with the deadlifts.  I'm going to continue to do platform DLs on DE day, and do some rack DLs on ME day.  I've been thinking about adding squat lockouts on DE day, too.

So many exercises.  Too little time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So what ended up happening on the 350 x 0 squat? Power rack saved you?



 Sean

I always squat in a power rack.  I just dumped the weight.  There was no one else in the gym, anyway.  That's not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Sean
> 
> I always squat in a power rack. I just dumped the weight. There was no one else in the gym, anyway. That's not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last.


 That's what I figured, I do the same... I don't have a spotter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Sticking Points*

I found a great article about Sticking Points at T-mag.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

Another article on sticking points, this one for Deadlift Sticking Points


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Another Westside journal, yay.  Your workouts look good and tough.  You're a pretty strong fella too.  How much do you weigh in at?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2005)

CowPimp.  Thanks for stopping by.

My weight recently has been in the 225-230 range (I'm just under 6 ft).  Yesterday I was at 226 in workout clothes plus sneakers.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the links Capt.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 22, 2005)

Good info Cap'n.  Thanks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

*Mon, Oct 24. ME Upper*

Bench Press (Triples paused.  Single touch and go.)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
325 x 0 

Last week 315 felt light and 330 went up fairly easily.  This week 315 felt heavy and I think I psyched myself out on the 325 attempt, which went down only. 

Close Grip
205 x 6
205 x 5

Tricep Extensions (7 plates)
Rope - 9, 7
Rev grip ??? 9, 8
V-bar ??? 8, 7

BB Rows
135 x 10
185 x 9
205 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 6

Assisted Chins
BW ??? 40, 7
BW ??? 40, 6
BW ??? 40, 5

Seated Cable Rows
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 7
12 plates x 7

DB Shoulder Press
40 x 9
50 x 5
50 x 5

BB Drag curls
70 x 8
70 x 6
70 x 5

Cardio: 10 minutes on an EFX machine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tue, Oct 25 DE Lower*

Box Squats
Light bands + 205, 8 x 2

Platform Speed Deadlifts
245, 5 x 2

Shrugs
275 x 12 (front)
275 x 16 (rear)

Good Mornings plus Side Bends with DBs superset)
135 x 6 + 90 x 10 each side
186 x 6 + 90 x 9 each side
205 x 6 + 90 x 8 each side
225 x 3 + nothing 

Weighted Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 4
115 x 6

Crunches
30, 25, 18

Leg Press for cardio (20-30 second RI)
450 x 15
450 x 11
450 x 9
450 x 8
450 x 8

BW: 228 with workout clothes and sneakers


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

Leg press for cardio !!!    

You da man Capt


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great w/o Cappie. How'd you like the leg press cardio? I tried it once and got a trememdous pump in my legs but cardio wise there was really nothing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Leg press for cardio !!!
> 
> You da man Capt



I'll try anything to make cardio interesting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o Cappie. How'd you like the leg press cardio? I tried it once and got a trememdous pump in my legs but cardio wise there was really nothing.



I didn't do enough sets/reps to make it worthwhile, cardio-wise.  I did get that "oh my god, I'll never walk again" feeling.  I'll try it for a while and see if I can increase the amount of work being done.  Maybe a lighter weight next time?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'll try anything to make cardio interesting.


Yeah, I use to use squats for cardio. probably do it again when the bikeriding hits a wall


----------



## Pylon (Oct 25, 2005)

Leg press for cardio sounds interested, but why not just crank out high rep-low wieght squat sets instead?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 26, 2005)

I have done squats for cardio in the past, and I will get back to them at some point.  I've just started up cardio (again) and right now I'm just experimenting with various options.  Boredom prevention.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

I hear ya.  Anything to keep it fresh.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2005)

*Thu, Oct 27. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 175, 8 x 3 (struggled in the final sets at this weight, need to go down next week)
175 x 12

Incline DB Press
85 x 6
85 x 5

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
70 x 8 + 11
70 x 7 + 8
70 x 7 + 8
70 x 5 + 7

Seated Triceps Extensions (machine)
75 x 10
87.5 x 9
100 x 7

HS High Row
270 x 9
270 x 8

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 7
14 plates x 5

HS Low Row
140 x 10
160 x 9

Military Press
95 x 8
95 x 7

Cable Lateral Raise
2 plates x 9
2.5 plates x 7

BB Curl
85 x 6
85 x 5 (probably should have gone lighter)

Bicep curl machine dropsets
75 x 8 + 37.5 x 8
75 x 6 + 37.5 x 7

Cardio ??? suicides on a basketball court)
1 set = Near foul-line, mid-court, far foul-line, full-court.
3 (15-20 sec RI)
rest about 1 minute shooting foul shots
2 (15-20 sec RI)
rest about 1 minute shooting foul shots
1      How pathetic is that?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2005)

*Fri, Oct 28. ME Lower*

Deadlifts
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 1
455 x 1
475 x 1

Amazing how easy they are without doing squats first.  

Squat rack lockouts
315 x 2
365 x 2
405 x 2
425 x 1
425 x 1
425 x 0

Good Mornings
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 1

I don???t usually do low rep GMs, but my back was feeling really good this morning.

Shrugs
315 x 13 (front)
315 x 15 (rear)

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 9
150 x 7
150 x 7
150 x 5

Hyperextensions
50 x 7
50 x 7
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 5

Leg Press for cardio (20-30 second RI)
450 x 22
450 x 15
450 x 13
450 x 11
450 x 11
450 x 12


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2005)

Good looking wo's Capt.  

Glad to hear your   back was feeling good.  Seems to be an epidemic of sore/bad ones around .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Leg press for cardio !!!
> 
> You da man Capt



No kidding!!!  

There's a lot of work going on in here


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your   back was feeling good.  Seems to be an epidemic of sore/bad ones around .



So I've noticed.  Knock on wood, the only time my back is sore (stiff, really) is the day after a lower body workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> There's a lot of work going on in here


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2005)

*Mon, Oct 31. ME Upper*

Floor Press
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1

Dips
BW + 35, x 6
BW + 35, x 5

Tricep Extensions (7.5 plates)
Rope x 7
Rev grip x 8
V-bar x 8
EZ bar x 10

Assisted Chins
BW ??? 40, 9
BW ??? 40, 7
BW ??? 40, 7

BB Rows
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
11 plates x 10
11 plates x 10
11 plates x 9

DB Shoulder Press
45 x 8
45 x 7

Bicep Machine curls
50 x 10
62.5 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 8

Cardio ??? suicides on a basketball court (15-20 sec between laps, 1 min between sets)
1 lap = Near foul-line, mid-court, far foul-line, full-court.
3
2
2 (1 more lap than last week )


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice wo Capt ! 
You are getting awful seriuos with the cardio   whats up with that ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Capt !
> You are getting awful seriuos with the cardio   whats up with that ?



 Gary.

The cardio thing is because my belt recently went one notch in the wrong direction and the mirror confirmed it.  Besides, the heart is a muscle too and it hadn't been getting too much work.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2005)

I need to do some cardio too.. damnit :fuck:


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2005)

Jake.  The hardest thing about doing cardio is actually getting started doing cardio.    Not that softball is a strenuous sport, but one day a week of that, a couple of times walking or doing yard work, and a couple of times a week playing with the kids in the yard was doing something to help keep the weight in check.  Now that the colder weather and shorter days are here, there's less opportunity to do something cardiovascular outside.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, can't help but be foreced into cardio sometimes.  I'm thinking of trying the idea of doing cardio squats and leg presses.  Anything to change it up a little.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

I've decided to do the cardio squats on DE lower day and the leg press on ME lower day.  The ME exercises take too much out of me to keep good form on the squats.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

The good news is that I am now able to switch back to my preferred Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat schedule.  The bad news is that doing 2 ME lower workouts within 5 days caused today???s workout to suffer a bit.  

*Wed, Nov 2. ME Lower*

Squats
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2  still can???t get that third rep at this weight
315 x 1
335 x 1 (only to slightly below parallel)

Deadlift rack lockouts (just below the knee)
315 x 3
405 x 3
455 x 1
475 x 1
495 x 1

I???m not sure that I got anything out of these.  Next time I???ll start from mid-shin.

Shrugs
335 x 11 (front)
335 x 12 (rear)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5

I wanted to do 2 more sets, but the lower back was getting very fatigued.

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 12
160 x 6
160 x 6

Leg Press for cardio (25-30 second RI)
450 x 23
450 x 10 (tried a 10 sec RI, what the hell was I thinking?  )
450 x 14
450 x 13
450 x 14
450 x 13
450 x 12

Crunches
40
30


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

another good looking wo Capt.  ( even though it suffered a bit . )



> Leg Press for cardio (25-30 second RI)
> 450 x 10 (tried a 10 sec RI, what the hell was I thinking?  )


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

Gary.  I'm not in your league yet on cardio.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 4, 2005)

*Fri, Nov 4. DE Upper*

Speed Bench (no bands this week)
185, 8 x 3

Bench Press, body-building style (elbows out), paused
185 x 8
185 x 8

Incline DB Press
85 x 8
85 x 6

Decline DB Press
90 x 6

Dips
BW+25  x 7
BW+25  x 5

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
75 x 8 + 9
75 x 6 + 7
75 x 6 + 7

HS High Row
280 x 7
280 x 6

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 6
14 plates x 4

I used a different station this week.  14 plates on this one felt heavier than 14 plates on the one I usually use. 

HS Low Row
140 x 12
140 x 9

Hang Clean & Press
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 6
95 x 4

BB Curl
75 x 9
75 x 7

Cardio ??? None

BW: 224    and the belt is back where it belongs, too.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice wo Capt. !!! 

Congrats on the BW and Belt !!! I know how you feel . Today is the wife's B-Day and I was hoping to be able to get into a certain pair of pants I wanted to wear when we go out . Made it !!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice work, Cap'n.  Congrats on the progress!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

I like seeing this big weights being thrown around.  Way to pound that iron.  30 second rest intervals on any leg movement is death!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2005)

Man, you got strong on my vacation off..

Shouldnt take too long to catch up though   And no cardio yet


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Deadlift rack lockouts (just below the knee)
> 315 x 3
> 405 x 3
> 455 x 1
> ...


holy schnikes!!!  
look @ those deads! I tried 405 off floor back when I was in shape..and I got it...but thought it was gonna damn near kill me...not even gonna try big weight for another couple months..wanna build back into it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Today is the wife's B-Day and I was hoping to be able to get into a certain pair of pants I wanted to wear when we go out . Made it !!



 Gary.  Having incentive for something does make one work harder, doesn't it?  So was it out for a romantic dinner or what?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Cap'n.  Congrats on the progress!



 Pylon.  Thanks.  I keep reading your journal for inspiration, too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like seeing this big weights being thrown around.  Way to pound that iron.  30 second rest intervals on any leg movement is death!



 CowPimp.  I find 30 seconds is about the shortest rest interval I can go with, or subsequent sets take a hit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Man, you got strong on my vacation off..
> 
> Shouldnt take too long to catch up though   And no cardio yet



 Jake.  I've been busting my ass since I got back in mid-Sept, but I've got no doubt that you'll catch me.  I've followed your progress before and seen what you are capable of.

And yeah, cardio is a lot of fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look @ those deads! I tried 405 off floor back when I was in shape..and I got it...but thought it was gonna damn near kill me...not even gonna try big weight for another couple months..wanna build back into it.



 Burner.  As I said before, starting from just below the knee didn't to do much for me, other than possibly stroking the ego.  They wound up having much the same effect as a static hold.  It'll be from mid-shin the next time that exercise rolls around.

Gotta take it slow on the DL increases.  Slow and steady wins the race here.  You just have to keep at it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2005)

very true! I am gonna hover around the 225 mark for a while then slowly move up.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Pylon.  Thanks.  I keep reading your journal for inspiration, too.


  Please.  Just because I stopped being such a slob doesn't qualify me to inspire anyone...well, no one around here, anyway.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sat, Nov 5 DE Lower*

Box Squats 8??? (a 2??? drop from previous weeks)
Light bands + 165, 8 x 2

Platform Deadlifts
255, 5 x 2

Shrugs
345 x 11 (front)
345 x 13 (rear)

Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
135 x 12 + 450 x 8
135 x 8 + 450 x 7
135 x 7 + 450 x 7
135 x 5 + 450 x 6
115 x 8 + 360 x 10
115 x 7 + 360 x 10

30-40 seconds RI, a little longer at the weight change

Hyperextensions
40 x 8
40 x 8

I decided to do the accessory core work after the cardio because I thought it would adversely affect the squats.  But after the cardio work I was pretty much done and quit after just two sets. All the weight work will have to be done prior to the cardio and I???ll just have to limit the core work.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2005)

*Mon, Nov 7. ME Upper*

Bench Press (all sets paused)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
275 x 1
285 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1

Reverse Close Grip Bench Press
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 6
175 x 5

Tricep Extensions (6 plates)
Rope x 8
Rope x 8
V-bar x 9
V-bar x 9

BB Rows
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5

Assisted Chins
BW-34 x 5
BW-34 x 4
BW-40 x 5

Seated Cable Rows
12 plates x 9
12 plates x 9
12 plates x 7

Side Bends (reps are for each side)
100 x 9
100 x 7

Lower body was still very sore from Saturday???s cardio session.  The DOMS from the cardio was the worst in recent memory.  And yes, I wimped out and cut today???s session short.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey !!! Whats with the name change ?  You trying to confuse this old fart


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey !!! Whats with the name change ?  You trying to confuse this old fart


 What the....hey!  How'd that happen?  Why'd that happen?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2005)

Gary and Pylon.  It's all explained here.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Gary and Pylon.  It's all explained here.


 
 hmm...still not sure I approve...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Wed, Nov 9. ME Lower*

Box Squats (10???)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 2
275 x 1
285 x 1
295  

Deadlifts
225 x 2
315 x 2
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1

Shrugs
365 x 9 (front)
365 x 11 (rear)

Good Mornings
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7

Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
135 x 8 + 450 x 8
135 x 8 + 450 x 7
135 x 6 + 450 x 6
135 x 6 + 450 x 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Fri, Nov 11. DE Upper*

Speed Bench
Mini-bands + 185, 4 x 3 
Mini-bands + 175, 4 x 3

Bench Press, body-building style (elbows out), paused
185 x 12 
185 x 8

Incline DB Press
85 x 6 
85 x 4 

Dips
BW+25 x 8 
BW+25 x 5

Skull Crushers + CG Press Supersets
75 x 9 + 15 
80 x 7 + 7  
80 x 6 + 7 

DB Row (new)
80 x 10, 10
90 x 9, 9
90 x 9, 9

Lat Pulldown
14 plates x 8  
14 plates x 6  

Hang Clean & Press
95 x 8 
95 x 7  
95 x 6  

DB Curl (new)
30 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 8

Cardio ??? None

Except for Incline DBs, weights and/or reps were up from last week or stayed the same.  Changed a few exercises, too.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

why are you not liking the inc Db press?
Looks like u had already had trashed the pecs with several sets prior to those...
Looks like, what...6 sets of intense work before those?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice looking numbers, Cap'n...I mean, T.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> why are you not liking the inc Db press?
> Looks like u had already had trashed the pecs with several sets prior to those...
> Looks like, what...6 sets of intense work before those?



The  was not an indication of me not liking them.  I just got fewer reps than last time at the same weight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice looking numbers, Cap'n...I mean, T.



 Pylon.  Thanks.  The name change still bugging you?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice wo's Triple T  

I can't imagine deadlifting 300 lbs let alone 400 +  


> Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
> 135 x 8 + 450 x 8
> 135 x 8 + 450 x 7
> 135 x 6 + 450 x 6
> 135 x 6 + 450 x 6


  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo  crazy man at work   But it's paying off  

Db rows are one of my faves . Way to mix it up !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The  was not an indication of me not liking them.  I just got fewer reps than last time at the same weight.


oops...not liking the 'results' = reps.
gotcha


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sat, Nov 12 DE Lower*

Box Squats 8???
Light bands + 175, 8 x 2  

Reverse Band Platform Deadlifts  (new this week)
275, 8 x 2

SLDL
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 6
285 x 5
305 x 4

Cardio: Squats plus Leg Press supersets
135 x 10 + 450 x 10
135 x 8 + 450 x 7
135 x 7 + 450 x 7
135 x 5 + 450 x 6
135 x 3 + 450 x 4

Ab Crunch Machine
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 7
135 x 6
135 x 4

BW : 224 (holding steady)


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

*Mon, Nov 14. ME Upper*

This morning I was still sore from Friday???s DE upper workout.  Normally I recover well, so this could be a sign that I???m starting to overtrain.  Before things get any worse, I reduced volume as well as eliminated the singles.

Bench Press (all sets paused)
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2

Reverse Close Grip Bench Press
135 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6

Tricep Extensions (7 plates)
Rope x 6
Rope x 6
Reverse grip x 7
Reverse grip x 6
V-bar x 8

BB Rows
205 x 9
205 x 9
205 x 8

Assisted Chins
BW-34 x 7
BW-34 x 6
BW-34 x 5

DB Delt Raises Tri-sets (Side/Front/Rear)
20/30/35 x 10/8/8
25/30/35 x 7/6/7

BB Curls
55 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises
10
8
7

Felt weak on the pressing movements, but pulling strength was OK (most likely helped by the reduced volume of pressing movements).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm diggin those "squat/leg press" supersets


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks good Trips.  (I'm adjusting, just slowly.)  Good choice adusting to your bio-feedback before there's a problem.  Ah, the wisdom that comes of experience, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2005)

Tri-sets on delts   OUCH !!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm diggin those "squat/leg press" supersets



 YM.  In a sick, twisted, sort-of-perverse way, I'm actually starting to look forward to them.  I'm hoping that after a couple more sessions, some improvements will start showing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks good Trips.  (I'm adjusting, just slowly.)  Good choice adusting to your bio-feedback before there's a problem.  Ah, the wisdom that comes of experience, right?



 Pylon.  Sometimes though, I'd like to be able to trade some of that wisdom experience for youthful ignorance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tri-sets on delts   OUCH !!!!!!!!



 GW.  I learned that exercise a long time ago.  I think they were called 21's (7 reps each way).  I'm not sure of the benefits other than moving the workout along.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Pylon.  Sometimes though, I'd like to be able to trade some of that wisdom experience for youthful ignorance.


 The key is being wise and acting young.  The best of both worlds!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2005)

The End


----------

